# mo gtg



## john taliaferro (Jan 9, 2010)

The seckond weekend in Mar a get to get to gether in Lebdon mo . All are invited . We have a large ranch ,bring your dirt bikes & 4 wheeler, primitive camp ground . Could some one bring something to cut camp fire wood . ill get a map soon.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 9, 2010)

I am all over this one. Myself with two in tow.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 9, 2010)

Back to the top, guess no one seen it last night. I know its cold and crappy weather but spring is coming. Guys this GTG should be a good one, a mix of guys from the north and south. You guys jump in here with your coming and in tow number, so the OP will have an Idea on the members.



OP John, do you have the woods or logs on site? Do you need pre GTG set up help? If I'm not close enough some member will chime in.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 9, 2010)

Sound good! Never been to one. Mapquest says you're only 131 miles from me so count me in. It'll be great to finally meet some you guys. What kinda things do you have planned for this GTG?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 9, 2010)

o my north verses south. are we gonna need two different camps on each side of the river. Sitting up i need some help ,dragging a few logs out to an opening , we got a big tractor. Dave ask if we could leave some fire wood cut ,told him no problem. lots of heavy timber.


----------



## gink595 (Jan 9, 2010)

9.5 hours for me, think I'll have to pass unfortunatly, though I would love to make it


----------



## Lugnutz (Jan 9, 2010)

Sounds like fun to me! If I can get outta work I'll be there. No in tow, need a vacation from the family!


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 9, 2010)

How close to "Steal Your Dollar City" are you guys?
REJ2


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 9, 2010)

I might be up for this one....my ATK needs a good workout anyway.


Mike


----------



## warjohn (Jan 9, 2010)

If all goes well I will be there along with my son.


----------



## wooddog (Jan 9, 2010)

To far for me to drive and watch. Have fun gentlemen. :bang:


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 9, 2010)

*and its on*

I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TOO. ITS QUITE A DRIVE BUT CON LAY OVER IN DENVER OPPS I MEAN DEM HILLS JUST ME UNLESS SOMEBODY NEEDS A RIDE FRON SOUTHERN TN OR COULD PICKUP ALONG THE WAY. MORE THAN WILLING TO GIVE SOMEONE A RIDE FOR THE RIGHT SAW OR SAWS. LOL
JASON


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 9, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> I SHOULD BE ABLE TO MAKE IT TOO. ITS QUITE A DRIVE BUT CON LAY OVER IN DENVER OPPS I MEAN DEM HILLS JUST ME UNLESS SOMEBODY NEEDS A RIDE FRON SOUTHERN TN OR COULD PICKUP ALONG THE WAY. MORE THAN WILLING TO GIVE SOMEONE A RIDE FOR THE RIGHT SAW OR SAWS. LOL
> JASON



If you have room in the truck, I would like to try the 051 in your sig.


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm good for anything in MO but Mapquest doesn't show a Lebdon. Lebanon maybe?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 9, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> I'm good for anything in MO but Mapquest doesn't show a Lebdon. Lebanon maybe?



I seen the same thing on google maps, was waiting on op to post up more info.


----------



## iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in for this one! Never been to one. Might as well.

ALEX!!! You going?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

iowa said:


> I'm in for this one! Never been to one. Might as well.
> 
> ALEX!!! You going?



I have been to two of them they are worth the drive.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 10, 2010)

gink595 said:


> 9.5 hours for me, think I'll have to pass unfortunatly, though I would love to make it


 you will be missed . 
I can't spell LEBANON is 10 miles west. Would be about 80 miles south west to branson ( silver dollar city)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like its 3 1/2 hours for me, not to bad.


----------



## 4mocajuns (Jan 10, 2010)

50 minutes from my house...... I guess I HAVE to go!


----------



## iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I have been to two of them they are worth the drive.


It's only an hour drive for me!


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 10, 2010)

35mi here. A home game.


----------



## Javelin (Jan 10, 2010)

Brent just saw this and yes you can count me in! Now I will have to figure out what classics to bring

Hopefully J Gordon will be able to make it as well!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> 35mi here. A home game.



Man thats nice being that close. One of these days I'm going to host so I won't have to drive.


----------



## teacherman (Jan 10, 2010)

I will likely be there. The closest one yet!


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 10, 2010)

Think we scart them sothern boys .


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 10, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> Think we scart them sothern boys .



NOT THIS ONE! PROBALY 10 HOURS FOR ME BUT HEADEN NORTH ANYWAY. JUST MADE A DEAL ON A 084 LAST NITE SO BRINGIN THE BIG GUNS. WELL 1 ANYWAY AND SEVERAL SMALLER ONES

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I will likely be there. The closest one yet!



I'll be happy to see you again, some interesting names (I have wanted to see) in this thread already two months away should be a nice turn out.


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 10, 2010)

Supercabs sorry i missed your post the other day been traden saws l &r seems like. I will sure bring my 051. Will have to get it runnin again. All it does is hang on the wall with some of my other saws that are for show. She ain"t cut in a few years but would be good to streach her legs. All my girls work or i make them work. Or try to anyway so get ready cause she's a hand full.
Jason


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> Supercabs sorry i missed your post the other day been traden saws l &r seems like. I will sure bring my 051. Will have to get it runnin again. All it does is hang on the wall with some of my other saws that are for show. She ain"t cut in a few years but would be good to streach her legs. All my girls work or i make them work. Or try to anyway so get ready cause she's a hand full.
> Jason



Thanks no big deal if you don't get it going in time, I have some that way. I just try all the ones at GTG That I havn't ran yet. I got to run Stihl Sawing 045 at the last GTG I liked that saw. I have a 056 MagII if you havn't ran one 25" bar used to have a 36". (sure is heavy). I'll try to bring most of the saws in my sig.


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> thanks no big deal if you don't get it going in time, i have some that way. I just try all the ones at gtg that i havn't ran yet. I got to run stihl sawing 045 at the last gtg i liked that saw. I have a 056 magii if you havn't ran one 25" bar used to have a 36". (sure is heavy). I'll try to bring most of the saws in my sig.



i will for the most part those that i still have then i have lots of other saws too but my sig was to much so had to delete a few. That 051 has a 25" bar and ways a ton. And yes wood lov to pull the trigger on that 056.
Jason


----------



## logging22 (Jan 10, 2010)

The better half says hell yes. Count us in.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

logging22 said:


> The better half says hell yes. Count us in.



Cool.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Cool.



Just wonder if i should bring a saw.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Just wonder if i should bring a saw.:hmm3grin2orange:



I sure need to get some fixed I'm running low. :monkey:


----------



## logging22 (Jan 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I sure need to get some fixed I'm running low. :monkey:



Me too. Got about 10 projects going at once. Need to get it in gear, fast!!


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 10, 2010)

Heck, just under 3 hours, straight down "farty far" for me..... 


Mike


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 10, 2010)

I see a post about the better half does that mean the old lady can come she don't do any sawing but she is good with a pistol and easy on the eyes


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 10, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> I see a post about the better half does that mean the old lady can come she don't do any sawing but she is good with a pistol and easy on the eyes



I'll be bringing mine, the wives keep the fire going and talk about men while we are cutting.


----------



## Lugnutz (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll leave mine at home but I can bring a pistol :rockn:


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lugnutz thanks for the offer but she perfers her own


----------



## sawnami (Jan 10, 2010)

So am I a Southerner if I'm from South Springfield, MO?:hmm3grin2orange: 

Never been to a GTG but always have wanted to. This one is way too close to pass up. I'm ready for an education. I'm sure that I'll have to dig my jaw out of the dirt/wood chips after seeing some of these saws run. 

I'll plan to be there.


----------



## MO-Iron (Jan 10, 2010)

March is a really busy time for me, but after the great time I had at the Arkansas GTG I will sure try to be there! 

MO-Iron


----------



## yooper (Jan 10, 2010)

looks like about a 12 day walk around 900 miles.....would be fun but I still have to shovel snow off the roof here then.


----------



## bruceinks (Jan 10, 2010)

If I can be there, I will be. I've been hoping one of these would be close to home. Thanks for the early notice!


----------



## Lugnutz (Jan 11, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> Lugnutz thanks for the offer but she perfers her own




I never said anything about lettin anyone shoot it LOL


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 11, 2010)

that sure is a fine lookin thomson. i had a contender years ago but traded it off. they didn't make the barrel i wanted besides she prefers 6 shooters 357/44 6" or 8".


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 11, 2010)

A couple of hours for me, I sure try to load up the boys and be there.
If anyone trout fishes they have a great state park there that offers excellent rainbow fishing. Could always use a 200T to filet them!


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 11, 2010)

I will be there close to work close to home.

Can any one square grind a chain for me.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 12, 2010)

Eric maybe you can come by after work if you have to go in john t.


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Square cut chain*

It has crossed my mind to buy a roll of sq. Cut chain. If anyone wants to get some i thought we could see who can get the best deal on a roll so we could all have some good chain. We could figure out what it costs per driver and make the loops we need. We will have to see who wants in and what sizes are needed. I'm sure alot of us have a place to get a deal on chain then see who has the best. Just a thought if anyone wants in on this just let me know and we'll see what we can come up with. I have a stihl brand breaker and spinner. Have had for 5 or 6 years now and would like to try it out.
Jason


----------



## Javelin (Jan 12, 2010)

Problem you are going to have is some of the guys are going to use .050 some .058 and the stihl guys .063. If you are still wanting it I will be happy to bid out a roll but you need to think about the diffrent guages of saws that should be there!


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 12, 2010)

John I Work in Marshfield and figured i would come by Friday Night before the big day. I think I can spend a Saturday or Sunday ahead of time and help get things together.

Eric


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 12, 2010)

Jason I running 0.050 and would be interested in a loop.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 12, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> John I Work in Marshfield and figured i would come by Friday Night before the big day. I think I can spend a Saturday or Sunday ahead of time and help get things together.
> 
> Eric



I'll rep you when I can for the offer.


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 12, 2010)

Javelin said:


> Problem you are going to have is some of the guys are going to use .050 some .058 and the stihl guys .063. If you are still wanting it I will be happy to bid out a roll but you need to think about the diffrent guages of saws that should be there!



yea i know that is why was getting an early start to see what kind of response i could get to see what size or sizes would be needed.thanks for the offer will keep u in mind one way or the other
Jason


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 12, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Jason I running 0.050 and would be interested in a loop.



ok Eric will make a note of it
Jason


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 12, 2010)

mine are all .63 i could two 3/8. i think you ed do better in the swap thread ? erick that kool i could use the help


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 12, 2010)

What do we have to do, to get them Arkansas boys up here.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2010)

I will try to make it, My sister lives in springfield. just have to see what's going on then. Would love to meet some of you guys and see some of you again.


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 12, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> What do we have to do, to get them Arkansas boys up here.



I'm not too sure they are allowed to cross the state line.....you still have that anklebracelet SS???  


Mike


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I'm not too sure they are allowed to cross the state line.....
> 
> 
> Mike


They will let us if only you bring the girl in you're avatar and with that outfit on.lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 12, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I'm not too sure they are allowed to cross the state line.....you still have that anklebracelet SS???
> 
> 
> Mike


Hmmm, ya added a line on me.lol Nah i cut it off.


----------



## iowa (Jan 12, 2010)

Did you guys hear about the poor 13yr old Arkansas girl that wrote into Oprah. She was sooooo worried that she was still a virgin!!! Oprah said it's ok to be a virgin at 13 and she would be ok. But the little girl said ya but I'm worried my brother is GAY!!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## teacherman (Jan 12, 2010)

iowa said:


> Did you guys hear about the poor 13yr old Arkansas girl that wrote into Oprah. She was sooooo worried that she was still a virgin!!! Oprah said it's ok to be a virgin at 13 and she would be ok. But the little girl said ya but I'm worried my brother is GAY!!!!:jawdrop:



oh man. You know what an arkansas girl says when she loses her maidenflower? 



"Git offa me daddy, yer smashin' muh Dorals!"


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 12, 2010)

teacherman said:


> oh man. You know what an arkansas girl says when she loses her maidenflower?
> 
> 
> 
> "git offa me daddy, yer smashin' muh dorals!"



lol!!


----------



## logging22 (Jan 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> hmmm, ya added a line on me.lol nah i cut it off.



lmfao!!


----------



## TRI955 (Jan 14, 2010)

Is this thing still going on?? BUMP!!!


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to do some tweaking to get ready for this one I havnt been on much around here lately but have always hoped for a MO gtg I hope the dte works out for me Lebanon is only about an hour 1/2 for me I farm and haul grain all winter (when I'm not cutting wood) lol and routinly drive 500 miles a day so 65 miles to lebonon is no big deal


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 15, 2010)

iowa some them sothern boys are big. I haven't got a map yet, and i have never been to a gtg. i am thinking bring food ,saws ,gas and we can figger out the rest.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 15, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> iowa some them sothern boys are big. I haven't got a map yet, and i have never been to a gtg. i am thinking bring food ,saws ,gas and we can figger out the rest.



Sounds like a plan to me. Wish i was closer so i could help. Never been to one and really looking forward to it. Hope it dont rain.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets set a tentative date to get the sit ready.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 17, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Lets set a tentative date to get the sit ready.



Depends on when, but I would like to help on this pre GTG. I need notice three hour drive. 

John do you have a tractor or some kind of equipment to move some logs around, and push some bruch up for the fire?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 17, 2010)

I forgot to add can't be the weekend 1/30/10.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 17, 2010)

*Pic heavy*

Where are you guys at? Maybe some pics from the last one I went to (freehandslabber's gtg) will bring you in. :hmm3grin2orange:







Some of the Members and most of the saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

No activity in a couple days, are we still on?


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry had to work. yes dave has a big tractor we could just drill a hole in the logs and pretend they are big round bayls. my luck it would bend his spike . Bet posting pictures of the site would get them going maybe a few big logs in the back ground.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> sorry had to work. yes dave has a big tractor we could just drill a hole in the logs and pretend they are big round bayls. my luck it would bend his spike . Bet posting pictures of the site would get them going maybe a few big logs in the back ground.



Thanks I was just checking, I know how it is we all get busy its hard to get everything done.

PM sent with contact info.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 19, 2010)

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 19, 2010)

I check in on u all in the morn and nite just not much to say. Not much i can do from down here. Have u decided what weekend u are going to get the site ready? Don't plan on being out that away but never know. My brother is running for sherrif in lawrence co ar and been having trouble with someone destroning hie signs. I have offered to go out and help. But so far he is trying to play it cool. Sorry off the topic but will be glad to come up if i was close.also have though of your going to be out some money to get ready for that show up.u no just misc stuff that gits forgot. Cups papertowls plates. Facilites for the ladys anyway just a thought


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> I check in on u all in the morn and nite just not much to say. Not much i can do from down here. Have u decided what weekend u are going to get the site ready? Don't plan on being out that away but never know. My brother is running for sherrif in lawrence co ar and been having trouble with someone destroning hie signs. I have offered to go out and help. But so far he is trying to play it cool. Sorry off the topic but will be glad to come up if i was close.also have though of your going to be out some money to get ready for that show up.u no just misc stuff that gits forgot. Cups papertowls plates. Facilites for the ladys anyway just a thought





We haven't set a date on the pre GTG I was waiting on Eric and see if anyone wanted in on it before we set a date. Mid to late February?

Thanks for the Map John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

On John's map click larger size then change (a) to your starting point. Its 4hours and 5 min for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We haven't set a date on the pre GTG I was waiting on Eric and see if anyone wanted in on it before we set a date. Mid to late February?
> 
> Thanks for the Map John.




Back to the top

This GTG is a go. Anyone else up for the Pre GTG?


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 19, 2010)

You guys set the date. I have to work a Sunday night in Feb., I think it is super bowl Sunday. I am pretty much free any weekend.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Back to the top
> 
> This GTG is a go. Anyone else up for the Pre GTG?



A little too far for me. Sorry.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> You guys set the date. I have to work a Sunday night in Feb., I think it is super bowl Sunday. I am pretty much free any weekend.



in early feb. I'll check the 10 day forcast for his zip and get back with you thanks.


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> A little too far for me. Sorry.



ok your excused if you bring a big mac in mar , do they run?


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 19, 2010)

How big a log will we be using to show off our big saws????


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 19, 2010)

I have run my 85 cc husky for 27 years with an 18" bar, now I have two big saws fighting for one 24" bar. I had no idea that that a 85CC needed a bigger bar sometimes, I guess I am old school.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 19, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> ok your excused if you bring a big mac in mar , do they run?



Well, im not sure. They sit in the shed and git ignored a lot. Ill bring both if you want to see if you can make them run. Maybe a trade in order as i really dont want to mess with them.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't know what trees he wants to cut to get ready but I have a 36"


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 19, 2010)

supercarb i was hoping you would race me in 18" wood so i could run what I got.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't make me bring the lipstick saw and shame all of ya.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't make me bring the lipstick saw and shame all of ya.



You aint coming no way. So dont threatin us that are.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You aint coming no way. So dont threatin us that are.


You may be right, If my leg and hip don't get better by then i don't see it happening either. it was hurtin at the arkansas gtg but not too bad. Hope it will ease up to come. i really enjoy meeting everyone, Now they probably wished i would have stayed home after they met me.lol We'll just have to see how it goes. Thay are a lot of fun.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You may be right, If my leg and hip don't get better by then i don't see it happening either. it was hurtin at the arkansas gtg but not too bad. Hope it will ease up to come. i really enjoy meeting everyone, Now they probably wished i would have stayed home after they met me.lol We'll just have to see how it goes. Thay are a lot of fun.



Yu cn do it. I gt fath in yu.


----------



## sawnami (Jan 20, 2010)

View attachment 122282

A little titanium fixed my hip pain.
And nobody though those old worn out GB bars could be recycled into anything useful.:hmm3grin2orange:

Had a couple of guys ask if spectators were welcome.

Ok, I also have to ask what the "lipstick" saw is.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> supercarb i was hoping you would race me in 18" wood so i could run what I got.



There will be some that size, there is allways lots of interest in racing 50cc and 60cc and 70cc. More members have those size saws, there wont be near as many 90cc saws.

Lipstick saw is an electric saw I forget the brand name. At the Arkansas GTG he ran it with a generator, it cut ok but was beat by Ropensaddle 372.

Sawnami Had a couple of guys ask if spectators were welcome.

I don't see why not we will all be watching at one point or another.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2010)

Lipstick's big brother a 460






Lipstick I went back and found a pic it looks like a Homelite.


----------



## Lurch2 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm good for most any weekend. Only about 40 minutes for me.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> I'm good for most any weekend. Only about 40 minutes for me.



Thanks.


----------



## sawnami (Jan 20, 2010)

Now I know what a lipstick saw is.

I've got a little 26cc Homelite XL. Would that be considered a cordless lipstick saw? ...............or maybe a weedeater with a handle, bar and chain.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is the list so far if you need added or taken off just post in this thread and I'll change it.

John T (Host)
Supercabs78
Lumberjackchef
Lugnuts
Tri955
Warjohn
Jln502
Lurch2
Iowa
4mocajuns
Jeaelin
Teacherman
Logging22
Sawnami
Mo-iron
Bruceinks
Indiansprings
Eric modell
Stihl Farmer
Stihl Sawing he is a Maybe. Just got to stay on him. 



20 members.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

I am really looking forward to this I'll try to get my dealer to come along as well I bet sam would like to get out of the shop for day!


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 20, 2010)

March is out for me as I have WWWAAAAAAYYYYYY too much work going on right now and it's not slacking off until late May. It looks like fun and I think I could actually be on time this go'round. 

Freehand, I did tune my 64 up and it runs slightly better so I'll be looking for you next time.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 20, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> March is out for me as I have WWWAAAAAAYYYYYY too much work going on right now and it's not slacking off until late May. It looks like fun and I think I could actually be on time this go'round.
> 
> Freehand, I did tune my 64 up and it runs slightly better so I'll be looking for you next time.



Uh-oh........


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> March is out for me as I have WWWAAAAAAYYYYYY too much work going on right now and it's not slacking off until late May. It looks like fun and I think I could actually be on time this go'round.
> 
> Freehand, I did tune my 64 up and it runs slightly better so I'll be looking for you next time.





freehandslabber said:


> Uh-oh........


Sounds like a challenge to me.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 20, 2010)

I getting ready to buy a 24" square ground so we need to have at least one challenge with big saws in 24" wood.

Eric


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> I getting ready to buy a 24" square ground so we need to have at least one challenge with big saws in 24" wood.
> 
> Eric


Don't know if rope's going but he's got a fast 372.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> I getting ready to buy a 24" square ground so we need to have at least one challenge with big saws in 24" wood.
> 
> Eric



Hmmm......... looks like I'd better find me some square ground for the 660


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Uh-oh........



I havn't seen you around the form in a while. Are you in on this one?



stihlfarmer said:


> Hmmm......... looks like I'd better find me some square ground for the 660



Me too!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 21, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> March is out for me as I have WWWAAAAAAYYYYYY too much work going on right now and it's not slacking off until late May. It looks like fun and I think I could actually be on time this go'round.
> 
> Freehand, I did tune my 64 up and it runs slightly better so I'll be looking for you next time.



We will catch you at the next one then.


----------



## Freehand (Jan 21, 2010)

Didn't want to jerk anyone's chain till I can see my work schedule for feb.....put me down for a big maybe


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

What's the set up date I need to pencil it in on my calendar.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm flexable lets start with Feb 13 and see how everone likes it.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

I am in for February 13. I Second it. So are you going to be there super carb.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> I am in for February 13. I Second it. So are you going to be there super carb.



Yep.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

I was worried I thought me and John was going to have to figure it out on our own. I can bring a chain, and i do not know what you call a hook to drag logs behind the tractor. I do nor have a legal truck so every I bring will have to fit in my car.

Hey John does the tractor have a front end loader. I hope we do not have to cut any live trees that have potential to be logs.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll bring a truck, and he has the tractor we need to move the logs.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 22, 2010)

I will be at tan tar a for a farm bureau conference that weekend though I think the afternoon is free time so...... looks like I might be able to make it


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

Do we need any tools to set up saw bucks?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

I was thinking we would cut notches in a couple little logs, to hold the big ones off the dirt all done with saws can't beat that. Ha HA


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> I will be at tan tar a for a farm bureau conference that weekend though I think the afternoon is free time so...... looks like I might be able to make it



Thats cool A mini GTG.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 22, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Thats cool A mini GTG.



I guess that means I have to bring the 362 eigh?:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> I guess that means I have to bring the 362 eigh?:monkey:



I was waiting for you to say that, saved me asking!


----------



## logging22 (Jan 22, 2010)

You guys aint right. Gotta wait till the rest of us can get there. Hate to miss anything.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

I am binning noting but stock bad aZZ old saws, they all run great ,this is going to be fun!!!!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You guys aint right. Gotta wait till the rest of us can get there. Hate to miss anything.



There will be Pre (mini) GTG pics put in this thread to draw interest and envy. 



Eric Modell said:


> I am binning noting but stock bad aZZ old saws, they all run great ,this is going to be fun!!!!!



You have a nice line up, and it will be fun.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 22, 2010)

> I guess that means I have to bring the 362 eigh?



I would like to see it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 23, 2010)

*Food and drinks*

For the pre mini GTG we can just eat in town. 

On the March 13 GTG everybody bring something, it worked ok last time might not be your favorite but nobody will go hungry. I havn't gave it much thought yet, but post up if you know what your bringing. I'll bring My grill.


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 25, 2010)

I called my skidding tongs a log hook, but i will bring them any way. We need a short boom off the 3-point hitch to skid the logs. We want to keep the logs out of the dirt as muck as possible, so our super sharp chains do not dull on the practice cut.

Bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 25, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> I called my skidding tongs a log hook, but i will bring them any way. We need a short boom off the 3-point hitch to skid the logs. We want to keep the logs out of the dirt as muck as possible, so our super sharp chains do not dull on the practice cut.
> 
> Bump



That might help, I'm wanting to carry most of the medium to small logs on the forks of a front end loader not in the dirt at all. If we get a big one might have to drag one end, don't want to bend the tractor forks. I can carry 2 thousand lbs on my forks without bending we'll have to wait and see what his looks like.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 25, 2010)

I bet most forks can handle well over 2K I handle 3300lbs with my bobcat forks all the time but for logs I have a root grapple It works GREAT!!!!!! like today we split some 30in rounds I picked them up individually and set on the splitter then caught one half after the first split, then loaded the pile in the pickup when we were done, 4 scoops!!! 3 minutes tops !!!!!! definatly fastest way to load truck now if I could only find a way to unload that fast.......

now if my truck got better than 10mpg pulling the thing I'd bring it along......


----------



## john taliaferro (Jan 26, 2010)

we could just make noodles . feb 13 sounds ok to me ,Iwill see if mike can come with me , he's from canada ,seen him put 20" log in the truck by him self . I will see ya their. john i can bring enough saws that you dont have to carry a saw to the farm meeting dont want to scare any one


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 26, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> i can bring enough saws that you dont have to carry a saw to the farm meeting dont want to scare any one



Remember it is a "farm meeting" everyone there will know what is in that orange case and what is hanging in the back window!!!! y'all would probably ban me if I showed up with out the 362 lol !!


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stihl farmer are u refering to the BB 362 Brad sold if so u hurted my feelings i had talked to him about it but it sold before i could scrape up the cash. if so did u get the pipe?  
jnl


----------



## Eric Modell (Jan 26, 2010)

What time for the pre GTG???


----------



## stihlfarmer (Jan 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> Stihl farmer are u refering to the BB 362 Brad sold if so u hurted my feelings i had talked to him about it but it sold before i could scrape up the cash. if so did u get the pipe?
> jnl



This is the ms362 brad ported for blood on the ice he sold it on ebay last week its the one from brads thread


----------



## barneyrb (Jan 28, 2010)

It looks like everybody going to this GTG better get ready for the next couple of days, weather looks rough for ya'll.


----------



## logging22 (Jan 28, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> It looks like everybody going to this GTG better get ready for the next couple of days, weather looks rough for ya'll.



Yep. Gonna get crazy. Let her bump!!!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll try to make it. as long as nobody laughs at my poor little huskys. 
If I do make it I'll try to talk my buddy into letting me bring his 3120.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> What time for the pre GTG???



When are we going to get started. and where exactly is it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

Hay I just been bussy. I'll get with the OP and set up a time for the 13th.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok I found the address Clayton Rd. Falcon, MO 65470

I am thinking about getting started about 11:00 am how does that sound.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 4, 2010)

stumpyshusky said:


> I'll try to make it. as long as nobody laughs at my poor little huskys.
> If I do make it I'll try to talk my buddy into letting me bring his 3120.



They do not sound poor, to me I would love to see your 268. I love huskys and do not have any saws in that sweet 70 cc class. 

Besides I am bringing my wife's girl's ax. My stepdaughter told me papa, that ax sure is bright when i was sharpening it, I only have it up to 800 grit but it is starting to shine. 

Our old double bit ax is so bright you can see yourself in it.

So from where I am coming from, a ax or hatchet , or bow saw is good enough.
As I said earlier bring what you got.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Ok I found the address Clayton Rd. Falcon, MO 65470
> 
> I am thinking about getting started about 11:00 am how does that sound.



That will work for me.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 4, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> That will work for me.



Ok see you there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Ok see you there.



Might be muddy but sounds like fun, and I past ready for some fun.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey i don't care if all we do is sit in the truck and drink beer and talk saws.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Hey i don't care if all we do is sit in the truck and drink beer and talk saws.



Me too. Wish i could be there for the pre GTG. I have a friend with a few saws that wants to come along, is that cool? If so, add two more to the list.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Hey i don't care if all we do is sit in the truck and drink beer and talk saws.



 Now that made me laugh.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Me too. Wish i could be there for the pre GTG. I have a friend with a few saws that wants to come along, is that cool? If so, add two more to the list.



We are good with it.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Now that made me laugh.



Well supercarbs it looks like me and you. Who is going to be the designated driver???


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh by the way it is going to be your truck all I have is a car.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2010)

Not a problem on the truck. 


This is from the 10 day forcast his zip code.
Sat Feb 13
Partly Cloudy
High 38°
Low 23°

Not to bad.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Feb 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Not a problem on the truck.
> 
> 
> This is from the 10 day forcast his zip code.
> ...



Remember this is MO don't put much faith in that forecast 

I'm plannin on bein there though it might be closer to 1 before I get there


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> Remember this is MO don't put much faith in that forecast
> 
> I'm plannin on bein there though it might be closer to 1 before I get there



1pm will be good, we'll have a little fire going standing around talking about the ones that didn't show. :monkey: 



Just kidding guys.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> 1pm will be good, we'll have a little fire going standing around talking about the ones that didn't show. :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding guys.



Not funny super. You know i want to be there.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> 1pm will be good, we'll have a little fire going standing around talking about the ones that didn't show. :monkey:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding guys.





logging22 said:


> Not funny super. You know i want to be there.


Well if he does talk about you , it will only be good things. Supercabs is a really nice guy. He don't talk about folks badly.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yea i know. Just really want to be there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 5, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Yea i know. Just really want to be there.



We'll catch you in March, should be fun no matter big or small GTG.


----------



## sawnami (Feb 5, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Well if he does talk about you , it will only be good things. Supercabs is a really nice guy. He don't talk about folks badly.



That's good to know. I thought I'd have to buy something to soothe my burning ears.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 5, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We'll catch you in March, should be fun no matter big or small GTG.



Its gonna rule. Saws and sun. Beer and buds. And ......fire and.......cool stuff and ........I cant wait. Cookies for everybody!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 5, 2010)

wrong , gonna be a big:censored: fire my blood is thinner than premix maybe two one on each side. But it is missouri so bring shorts along to .


----------



## logging22 (Feb 5, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> wrong , gonna be a big:censored: fire my blood is thinner than premix maybe two one on each side. But it is missouri so bring shorts along to .



Sun tan lotion, shorts, and a parka. Perfect.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you guys GTG isn't as cold as the one we had, Man it was cold. 18 degrees cold.lol Dang lipstick saw wouldn't even turn over without puttin it next to the fire for a while.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 5, 2010)

i got a 036 pro needs a carb ,can't find one iam thinking of a 44 carb i got one coming from e bay what do you think .


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 6, 2010)

SHE just gave me a list of things to do . Eric if you need a ride call me its on a well travled road though . sure is gonna be purty out in the woods hope it stays frozen,its on a rockey hill so the mud shouldn't be over knee deep if it thaws. ill bring the 88 and we can lay down some wood chips .


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 6, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> SHE just gave me a list of things to do . Eric if you need a ride call me its on a well travled road though . sure is gonna be purty out in the woods hope it stays frozen,its on a rockey hill so the mud shouldn't be over knee deep if it thaws. ill bring the 88 and we can lay down some wood chips .



No I do not need a ride, I have three running cars just no licensed truck. 

I probably wont be able to bring all my stuff. 

Is 11:00 AM good for you. 

Is the site easy to find? Can I meet you early and put out markers so no one gets lost?


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 6, 2010)

Eric what i was thinking is about 10 " or so of snow. we relly should pospone but that wouldn't be as much fun i think i will bring some dry wood to get er going. news just said 4 to 6 monday


----------



## teacherman (Feb 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Not a problem on the truck.
> 
> 
> This is from the 10 day forcast his zip code.
> ...



Feb. 13th?!?! I thought it was gonna be the first weekend in March. Next weekend I will be in Minnesota ice fishing with our very own bcorradi. I will miss you guys. Bummer.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 7, 2010)

we were gonna meet and get things ready set up some logs and eat , like a pre gtg. gtg is 2 week end in mar.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 7, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> we were gonna meet and get things ready set up some logs and eat , like a pre gtg. gtg is 2 week end in mar.



Whew. Thanks. See you then.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 7, 2010)

take some pictures & be safe


----------



## teacherman (Feb 7, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> take some pictures & be safe



Will do.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 7, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Feb. 13th?!?! I thought it was gonna be the first weekend in March. Next weekend I will be in Minnesota ice fishing with our very own bcorradi. I will miss you guys. Bummer.



Feb 13 pre GTG
March 13 GTG I hope to see you then. (he has some nice looking saws)


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 9, 2010)

I think we got lucky on the snow . Maybe Eric can update tonight about the road. this is gonna be cool ,mike & I are going early we are just gonna take a lunch bucket . watch for the smoke i will get a fire going


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 9, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Feb 13 pre GTG
> March 13 GTG I hope to see you then. (he has some nice looking saws)





john taliaferro said:


> I think we got lucky on the snow . Maybe Eric can update tonight about the road. this is gonna be cool ,mike & I are going early we are just gonna take a lunch bucket . watch for the smoke i will get a fire going



I am available this weekend, somebody want to PM me some details about when and where.


Mike


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 9, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> I think we got lucky on the snow . Maybe Eric can update tonight about the road. this is gonna be cool ,mike & I are going early we are just gonna take a lunch bucket . watch for the smoke i will get a fire going



Paved roads are not bad, dirt roads covered with snow and ice. It is a little slick but passable. The woods are not going be a bit rough.

Bad news I do not now if I can make it Saturday. My Transmission quit working in my new to me car. Great car 2005 model newest I have ever owned.

Not a big deal it appears to be the pump cheap and easy to fix.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 9, 2010)

May be I can get up early, tear my car apart do a parts run and show up for the beer and stories.


----------



## bruceinks (Feb 9, 2010)

Still looking forward to this March 13. How many Kansas guys headed that way? Any intrest in carpool or convoy? I have a 2000 Chevy Suburban with tow package, if someone has an enclosed trailer it'd cut the fuel expenses down. If you don't mind listening to Hank Jr., Bob Wills, Jerry Jeff Walker and other such music and sipping on a few Coronas it'd be a fun trip.


----------



## teacherman (Feb 9, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Still looking forward to this March 13. How many Kansas guys headed that way? Any intrest in carpool or convoy? I have a 2000 Chevy Suburban with tow package, if someone has an enclosed trailer it'd cut the fuel expenses down. If you don't mind listening to Hank Jr., Bob Wills, Jerry Jeff Walker and other such music and sipping on a few Coronas it'd be a fun trip.



I'm about 35 miles due east of you, and I plan to go, and I think Warjohn and his son are going, as well.

"Soon as I could walk, he'd take me with him,
To a place called the Green Frog Café,
There was old men, with beer guts and dominoes,
Lyin' 'bout their lives, while they played.
And I was just a kid, they all called me 'Sidekick.'"

("Desperadoes Waitin' for a Train" by Jerry Jeff Walker)


----------



## bruceinks (Feb 9, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I'm about 35 miles due east of you, and I plan to go, and I think Warjohn and his son are going, as well.
> 
> "Soon as I could walk, he'd take me with him,
> To a place called the Green Frog Café,
> ...




I can tell you don't like Jerry Jeff....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## warjohn (Feb 9, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Still looking forward to this March 13. How many Kansas guys headed that way? Any intrest in carpool or convoy? I have a 2000 Chevy Suburban with tow package, if someone has an enclosed trailer it'd cut the fuel expenses down. If you don't mind listening to Hank Jr., Bob Wills, Jerry Jeff Walker and other such music and sipping on a few Coronas it'd be a fun trip.



My son and I are 7 miles east of teacherman. We are planning on going.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 10, 2010)

next year we call it the mo,ka ark,ten gtg. dave said he will count the cows and charge me if more than two or three are missing. i don't think he can count ,but he can cook & he owns the local liquor store . he can drive to !


----------



## teacherman (Feb 10, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> I can tell you don't like Jerry Jeff....:hmm3grin2orange:



Can't stand him. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 10, 2010)

hey suppercabs bring your 56 if ya got room my 51 is all ready in the truck . I would like to hear it run i ran the 51 monday make you smile it took 4 advill before i could touch my nees tue. must weigh 35 lb with the 36" hard nose. well 44 carb came no one answered me on if it would fit a 36 pro so ill see tommrow


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 10, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> hey suppercabs bring your 56 if ya got room my 51 is all ready in the truck . I would like to hear it run i ran the 51 monday make you smile it took 4 advill before i could touch my nees tue. must weigh 35 lb with the 36" hard nose. well 44 carb came no one answered me on if it would fit a 36 pro so ill see tommrow


660 and 056






On the 056 I'll bring it. On the carb no answer means no knoweldge. I have no idea if that will work or not. Try a new thread someone will have an answer.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 10, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





supercabs78 said:


> On John's map click larger size then change (a) to your starting point. Its 4hours and 5 min for me.





Eric Modell said:


> Ok I found the address Clayton Rd. Falcon, MO 65470
> 
> I am thinking about getting started about 11:00 am how does that sound.





supercabs78 said:


> That will work for me.



I went back and found most info.
The pre GTG 13 Feb 1100 am.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 10, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Still looking forward to this March 13. How many Kansas guys headed that way? Any intrest in carpool or convoy? I have a 2000 Chevy Suburban with tow package, if someone has an enclosed trailer it'd cut the fuel expenses down. If you don't mind listening to Hank Jr., Bob Wills, Jerry Jeff Walker and other such music and sipping on a few Coronas it'd be a fun trip.



Looks like a few members from Kansas are on board! Its just My opinion but GTG are one of the best things about this site. Welcome and we'll see you there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 10, 2010)

If we are doing the Pre GTG with older and slower saws HA HA 
Here is the old 041.






Here is the weather for his zip code

Sat
Feb 13

Partly Cloudy

44° high
24° Low


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry guys. I'm out this weekend. Wife's in the hospital. See ya in March.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry to here that. will say a word for her,hope its not serious,well if it wasn't she would't be their, let us know.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 10, 2010)

Same here hope she is ok and we'll see you in March.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 10, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> Sorry guys. I'm out this weekend. Wife's in the hospital. See ya in March.


sure hope it's nothing serious, Prayers sent your way.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 10, 2010)

Any body bringing kids on Saturday. 

I am going to try to take a vacation day Friday, and fix my car. 

My grandson Dakota wants to come real bad!!! Grammy is reluctant to let him come.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 10, 2010)

I will be there this weekend, what needs to be done and what do I need to bring??


Mike


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 10, 2010)

well yes ,bring him is he old enough to file chains.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 11, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> well yes ,bring him is he old enough to file chains.



No he is not old enough to file yet. He is in first grade. He can read the post on the internet, though.

He can stoke the fire and tell cutting stories.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 11, 2010)

if he can tell stories then he is IN


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 11, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I will be there this weekend, what needs to be done and what do I need to bring??
> 
> 
> Mike



I'm no expert, but I'm thinking cut some good racing size wood and one big one and move them to one location.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 11, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm thinking cut some good racing size wood and one big one and move them to one location.



I might add get the GTG fire piled up and ready.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 11, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> well yes ,bring him is he old enough to file chains.



I have extra ear muffs if it's to load for him. I might have an old chain he can practice on.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 11, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm no expert, but I'm thinking cut some good racing size wood and one big one and move them to one location.





supercabs78 said:


> I might add get the GTG fire piled up and ready.



Sounds good to me!!


Mike


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 11, 2010)

*Are Non AS members welcome at the GTG*

At work today my plant engineer asked me about the GTG.

His son was asking if I was the one he found on the internet?

Mike, and his friend want to come and show off there hot saws. They also want to learn about saw building and solicit machine shop services.

I figured they are welcome but wanted to run it by every one else.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> At work today my plant engineer asked me about the GTG.
> 
> His son was asking if I was the one he found on the internet?
> 
> ...



They got hot saws? They get my vote, not that it counts. Only if i can take them apart and take pics.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 11, 2010)

logging22 said:


> They got hot saws? They get my vote, not that it counts. Only if i can take them apart and take pics.:hmm3grin2orange:



They built a hot work saw being used to trim right of ways. One of the things they did was drill small holes in the piston to help ring expansionist.

Mike knows a lot more about truck pulling then saws, but he wants to learn and get involved.

Mikes dad has already told me he would do my machining when I am ready.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> They built a hot work saw being used to trim right of ways. One of the things they did was drill small holes in the piston to help ring expansionist.
> 
> Mike knows a lot more about truck pulling then saws, but he wants to learn and get involved.
> 
> Mikes dad has already told me he would do my machining when I am ready.



I should fit right in then. I too have built a few pullin trucks. Only for the local tracks. Nothing on the main circuit. Tell me more about the small holes.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 11, 2010)

logging22 said:


> I should fit right in then. I too have built a few pullin trucks. Only for the local tracks. Nothing on the main circuit. Tell me more about the small holes.



Two post and I will invite them. 

You can ask the guys doing the work on Saturday.

They build the big trucks.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> Two post and I will invite them.
> 
> You can ask the guys doing the work on Saturday.
> 
> They build the big trucks.



Cant make it this Sat. Will talk to them at the GTG in Mar.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 11, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Cant make it this Sat. Will talk to them at the GTG in Mar.



I Can get details for you. I think they drill 0.014" holes around the perimeter, may be 1/4" apart.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 11, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> I Can get details for you. I think they drill 0.014" holes around the perimeter, may be 1/4" apart.



Thanks bro. Dont have to go to that much trouble now. Ill talk to them in mar.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 12, 2010)

On the 056 I'll bring it. On the carb no answer means no knoweldge. I have no idea if that will work or not. Try a new thread someone will have an answer.[/QUOTE]

supercabs u should be ashamed of that shop! i think i see a drop of oil under that chevy! hope none of that rubsoff on me! and is that your son? is that all he can lift? remind me not to mess with him someone could get hurt! me that is LOL nice shop and a good lookin boy. yall have fun this weekend and be safe!
jnl


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

Eric Modell said:


> At work today my plant engineer asked me about the GTG.
> 
> His son was asking if I was the one he found on the internet?
> 
> ...



There is always a few non members at GTG friends of members, a couple is ok just don't want 100's of non members showing up.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> On the 056 I'll bring it. On the carb no answer means no knoweldge. I have no idea if that will work or not. Try a new thread someone will have an answer.



supercabs u should be ashamed of that shop! i think i see a drop of oil under that chevy! hope none of that rubsoff on me! and is that your son? is that all he can lift? remind me not to mess with him someone could get hurt! me that is LOL nice shop and a good lookin boy. yall have fun this weekend and be safe!
jnl[/QUOTE]

That is by brothers boy mine are grown and gone.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, tomorrow just got messed up for me. Wife will have to work so I have to take care of the little one....I'll try again next month.


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, tomorrow just got messed up for me. Wife will have to work so I have to take care of the little one....I'll try again next month.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thats ok Mike we will catch you in March, I'll hold you to that one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> Pre GTG



Hay john if there are any changes I need to know it tonight. I will be leaving at seven am to get there on time.

Man I need to go pack some stuff. I have been chasing cows all morning had 10 missing.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 12, 2010)

did u get ur cows found and/ur where they got out? houe so yall have fun tommorrow. love to be there but sick am so sick wood hav to get better just to die! some kind of bug. can't stop shaking anyway have fun!!! be safe!!
jnl :sword:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> did u get ur cows found and/ur where they got out? houe so yall have fun tommorrow. love to be there but sick am so sick wood hav to get better just to die! some kind of bug. can't stop shaking anyway have fun!!! be safe!!
> jnl :sword:



I found them a tree took the fince out, MS361 fixed that tree.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok I got most of the stuff loaded, 056 660 460 038 hope thats enough.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

I reped five of you, in the last few pages.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 12, 2010)

looking good, see you in the morning


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 12, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> looking good, see you in the morning



See you there, thanks.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 12, 2010)

You guys have fun and be safe. We want pics too.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Feb 12, 2010)

planning on being there shortly after lunch, I have the 362 with me


----------



## sawnami (Feb 13, 2010)

Be thinking about you guys while I'm finishing drywall tomorrow. 

(Little home project that started out with just putting in laminate flooring that turned out to be a complete redo from ceiling to floor.)


----------



## sawnami (Feb 13, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Ok I got most of the stuff loaded, 056 660 460 038 hope thats enough.



Showoff! (just kidding) 

My little XL hid under the bench and won't come out now. I guess it's afraid you'll be picking it out of the air cleaner of your 660.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 13, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> planning on being there shortly after lunch, I have the 362 with me



We'll see you there.



sawnami said:


> Be thinking about you guys while I'm finishing drywall tomorrow.
> 
> (Little home project that started out with just putting in laminate flooring that turned out to be a complete redo from ceiling to floor.)



Man I feel for you I was never any good at drywall!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys have fun and be safe. We want pics too.



Will do on the pics, and the being safe Thanks.


Feb 13
PM Rain / Snow Showers 40%

High 44°
Low 32°


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 13, 2010)

I might be late but will try to be there this after noon. 

I am still working on my transmission, getting ready to pull the valve body.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Feb 13, 2010)

boys it is after 2 and i have to be back by 6 and it will take me an hour or worse each way 

we will see you in march


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 13, 2010)

You missed a good time. Got a truck stuck. Got a couple saws stuck. Somebody forgot how to turn the switch on  A little cool for standing around BSing but good working weather. Nice sight for a GTG.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 13, 2010)

supper cabs yanked the 56 maybe ten times with the switch off. He had a long trip must not be home yet , not here to defend himself. It was hard not to lagh about the sw cause he did pull me out of the mud hole i just drove rite off onto good thing he saw me waving cause he was right behind me


----------



## stihlfarmer (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like it was a blast and I really cant wait til march 

Luch didnt get out til 2 and that really messed up my plans 

the saw is sitting in the front seat of my ford and is itchin to run but it will have to wait I guess I am really sorry I couldnt make it I really thought I was closer than I was (I dont know this part of the state very well) but thank you to all who went and got it all ready for us lazy ones:yourock:

an the 056 lol I guess thats why they switched to the single lever lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok here goes, we had a great time cut a little talked with some great members. I have some pics I'll upload today. 

I took a wrong turn going out, John caught up with me and I followed him out until I got to a station. I got gas where I turned and then I never caught up with you.

I didn't get home until 130am my truck lost the water pump in Springfield. I called a parts house and they sent parts out. I changed it on I44 went ok until I went to put the pulley and fan on wrong water pump. My brother came after us in my 78supercab and trailer we got home and am now happy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm glad you came. Good luck getting the car back together.



Lurch2 said:


> You missed a good time. Got a truck stuck. Got a couple saws stuck. Somebody forgot how to turn the switch on  A little cool for standing around BSing but good working weather. Nice sight for a GTG.



Good to see you agian thanks for the splitting knoweledge.



john taliaferro said:


> supper cabs yanked the 56 maybe ten times with the switch off. He had a long trip must not be home yet , not here to defend himself. It was hard not to lagh about the sw cause he did pull me out of the mud hole i just drove rite off onto good thing he saw me waving cause he was right behind me



Me and the ole lady had a good time thanks for the invite was worth the drive.

To all other members thinking about it in March 13th, its a nice site google will take you right there.

Pics after I get things going around here this morning.


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 14, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Ok here goes, we had a great time cut a little talked with some great members. I have some pics I'll upload today.
> 
> I took a wrong turn going out, John caught up with me and I followed him out until I got to a station. I got gas where I turned and then I never caught up with you.
> 
> I didn't get home until 130am my truck lost the water pump in Springfield. I called a parts house and they sent parts out. I changed it on I44 went ok until I went to put the pulley and fan on wrong water pump. My brother came after us in my 78supercab and trailer we got home and am now happy.



Bummer sorry you had problems.

I know It feels I am still working on my transmission.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

Here is where you turn into the gtg site.







Here is a saw 042AV that was donated for a door prize John T has it and is cleaning it up.






More in a few.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

Lurch and Eric, we cut some of this tree up for the fire.






Your guess as good as mine on who this was.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

Hers is another shot of the 042, someone said it was heavy so we loaded it with the winch.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 14, 2010)

That 042 sure is a rare bird....might have to make this one LOL!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 14, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> That 042 sure is a rare bird....might have to make this one LOL!



I will opt out, but would liked to have had it.

Here is a shot of me and John T.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 14, 2010)

no wont be no opt out your name goes in the hat to , If i win it i will be locking it in the truck. It needs a bar &chain and a recoil spring with new rope


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL, don't clean it up too nice. You won't want to draw for it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 15, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> That 042 sure is a rare bird....might have to make this one LOL!



If you make it can you bring the log stand you made?


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 15, 2010)

i can have the saw shop run the # today but acres said 67 thats not old, is it ?


----------



## Freehand (Feb 15, 2010)

I can sure try Stephen.....Was talkin' with the wifey last night about trying to make it.....are there accommodations nearby?

This one?:jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 15, 2010)

Yep thats the one looks cedar.


I check on the accomidations.



John check this 042 spring.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 16, 2010)

the saw shop i go to had the rewind spring . the old 42 started on about the forth pull the spit a dirt dobber out the muffler it was soo cool .hope i win it. just saw that picture what on earth are you cutting with?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm glad you found a spring.

On the picture not sure what picture your talking about? If it's the one Jason user name Freehandslabber uploaded, that electric saw is username Stihl Sawing's it wasn't a match for Ropensaddle 372 but was faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 16, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> the saw shop i go to had the rewind spring . the old 42 started on about the forth pull the spit a dirt dobber out the muffler it was soo cool .hope i win it. just saw that picture what on earth are you cutting with?



I can bring or mail you a clutch rim if you need it for the 042.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 16, 2010)

just bring it with you.should we put a b&chain on it?


----------



## Eric Modell (Feb 16, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> the saw shop i go to had the rewind spring . the old 42 started on about the forth pull the spit a dirt dobber out the muffler it was soo cool .hope i win it. just saw that picture what on earth are you cutting with?



My saws rarely start on forth pull, I have too many they sit to long.

You guys are hard core I did not even realizes That saw was something I wanted. 

John your baby saw had a lot sharper chain then mine, and my chain was brand new out of the box.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh lord...... Not that embarrasing pic again.lol


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Oh lord...... Not that embarrasing pic again.lol



Sometimes a picture is not good enough.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



matt9923 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r4932kahuPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, That ones even more embarrasing, Besides i let him win.lol


----------



## logging22 (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Well, That ones even more embarrasing, Besides i let him win.lol



Man SS. I wish you could come to the GTG. Ill bring a generator for the lipstick saw! No problem!:yourock:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Man SS. I wish you could come to the GTG. Ill bring a generator for the lipstick saw! No problem!:yourock:


Sure wish i could too, you guys would be a hoot to meet.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Sure wish i could too, you guys would be a hoot to meet.



Gonna be good stuff. You should go.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Gonna be good stuff. You should go.


Maybe next one, Too much goin on right now. Besides ya'll will have supercabs there, Now he's somethin else.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe next one, Too much goin on right now. Besides ya'll will have supercabs there, Now he's somethin else.:hmm3grin2orange:



Really cant wait to meet everyone. Hope there is 500 people there. The more the better.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 17, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Really cant wait to meet everyone. Hope there is 500 people there. The more the better.


Whew, That would be a forest full.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys. Is this GTG for all day Sat and Sun? Or just show up on Sat the 13th and go home later in the day. Can i show on Friday afternoon and stay till Sunday? Just wondering. Dont get away much, can you tell?


----------



## teacherman (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe next one, Too much goin on right now. Besides ya'll will have supercabs there, Now he's somethin else.:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, he is a riot. Kid of like all three stooges rolled into one really cool guy......:hmm3grin2orange:
Lookin forward to seein you Dan,:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## teacherman (Feb 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe next one, Too much goin on right now. Besides ya'll will have supercabs there, Now he's somethin else.:hmm3grin2orange:



Rick, that answer was NOT, I repeat, NOT authorized. Please recant that statement. please?

:yourock:


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Hey guys. Is this GTG for all day Sat and Sun? Or just show up on Sat the 13th and go home later in the day. Can i show on Friday afternoon and stay till Sunday? Just wondering. Dont get away much, can you tell?



I was hoping to slide up friday eve. and stay till i got run off! LOL
but can do whatever it's a long trip want to make the best of it
jnl


----------



## Freehand (Feb 20, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Yeah, he is a riot. Kid of like all three stooges rolled into one really cool guy......:hmm3grin2orange:
> Lookin forward to seein you Dan,:biggrinbounce2:



Oh yea,Supercabs will be Gittin' Some!


----------



## Showme (Feb 20, 2010)

I'd like to try and make this, I haven't been to GTG before and the drive wouldn't be bad at all from my place.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 20, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> I was hoping to slide up friday eve. and stay till i got run off! LOL
> but can do whatever it's a long trip want to make the best of it
> jnl



Me too!!!


----------



## bruceinks (Feb 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Me too!!!



Me too. I plan on heading out after work 3pm Friday. Should roll in around 8 - 9pm, although I may not be able to hold out till 3, might have to take a 1/2 day vacation and get down there around 4 or 5pm. I still need to look up a hotel yet, it'd be nice for all those planning on staying in a hotel/motel to stay at the same place. Hopefully there's a good watering hole nearby too.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 20, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Me too. I plan on heading out after work 3pm Friday. Should roll in around 8 - 9pm, although I may not be able to hold out till 3, might have to take a 1/2 day vacation and get down there around 4 or 5pm. I still need to look up a hotel yet, it'd be nice for all those planning on staying in a hotel/motel to stay at the same place. Hopefully there's a good watering hole nearby too.



Not. Staying right there. As close to the cookie pile as i can. Bringing the water hole with me. I aint missing nothing.


----------



## bruceinks (Feb 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Not. Staying right there. As close to the cookie pile as i can. Bringing the water hole with me. I aint missing nothing.


Haha! I'm old and need a real bed! But I don't plan on missing much! I'll be bringin' some bbq equipment too, folks won't go hungry that's for sure.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 20, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Haha! I'm old and need a real bed! But I don't plan on missing much! I'll be bringin' some bbq equipment too, folks won't go hungry that's for sure.



Thats what im talking about!:yourock:


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 21, 2010)

i goin to drive the mini van with the rear seats removed and some paden to sleep on and a small tent also.
jnl


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 21, 2010)

Hay guys I can't be there untill Saturday morning but I will try to be there early. If you get there early save some cutting for me!

Sorry I havn't been in this thead much last few days out of electric yesterday and rain today no internet when it rains.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 21, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Haha! I'm old and need a real bed! But I don't plan on missing much! I'll be bringin' some bbq equipment too, folks won't go hungry that's for sure.



I will bring my grill as well.


----------



## Showme (Feb 21, 2010)

How do you geet hooked up with direction information. I'd like to try and make this if all are invited.


----------



## Lurch2 (Feb 21, 2010)

There is a map posted a couple places in this thread. Will be signs up for a motorcycle race. Same place. Also arrow signs after you leave the pavement.


----------



## bruceinks (Feb 21, 2010)

Showme, On page 6 of this thread, post #79, there is a google map. Click on the minus symbol in the upper left hand corner one time, I believe (B) is the location. I've been looking for a hotel, looks like Lebanon is the closest I can find, 15 - 20 miles? Anyone local know of anything closer?


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 21, 2010)

rool the window down . I can't bend over to pick up my boots now , looking foward to meeting you guys and playing chainsaws.


----------



## Showme (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. I think I'll bring my 4-wheeler. Yes, I'm sure that Lebanon would be about the closest lodging. Best food maybe as well. There is an awfully good catfish house right next to a Case knife shop.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 21, 2010)

john taliafer looking foward to meeting you guys and (playing chainsaws.) :laugh:[/QUOTE said:


> i had to show this to my wife she thought i was the only cracked nut that talked this way!
> jnl


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 21, 2010)

What is the date of this fine day? I've read half the posts, I have maps, people, but no date. (Story of my life....)


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 21, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> What is the date of this fine day? I've read half the posts, I have maps, people, but no date. (Story of my life....)



PM sent, it will me March 13.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Supercabs,can I get a PM on that?If there are any known lodging options,it would be most appreciated.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 21, 2010)

Y'all prolly are having it on the 8th, and told me the 13th. :hmm3grin2orange:

But If I got to go, I'd have to lay over in Newton County on the way. Its so far you know.

I might need some of that motel similar to freehand. I just wouldn't have as good as company as he does..


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 23, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Hey Supercabs,can I get a PM on that?If there are any known lodging options,it would be most appreciated.



Sorry I'm slow, here is what I have found.

Link

Looks like this is the closest, around 8 in Lebanon MO. If anyone knows of any closer jump in here.


----------



## Freehand (Feb 23, 2010)

Mmmmm.....223 miles....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 23, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Mmmmm.....223 miles....



Sorry about that, the link was supposed to show the motels.


----------



## RVALUE (Feb 23, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Sorry about that, the link was supposed to show the motels.



So in other words, your post ran out of link.


----------



## sawnami (Feb 23, 2010)

On the left side click on "search nearby" and type in "hotels". I think that will get what you're looking for.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

well is everyone ready to let the chips fly. i know i'm ready . just wish my saws were. seem like when i get one going rite another needs something! well i guess that is the way of it. is anyone bring a secret weapon? any piped saws going to be there? or is that hush hush! also what kind of wood are we going to be cutting? hard or soft? just a few questions to keep the tread alive so lets hear the good news.
jnl opcorn:


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> well is everyone ready to let the chips fly. i know i'm ready . just wish my saws were. seem like when i get one going rite another needs something! well i guess that is the way of it. is anyone bring a secret weapon? any piped saws going to be there? or is that hush hush! also what kind of wood are we going to be cutting? hard or soft? just a few questions to keep the tread alive so lets hear the good news.
> jnl opcorn:



Dont got any piped saws, yet. Secret weapons? Well.......................no. Just a bunch of junk that i cant wait to run with you guys. Hope its soft wood. Chains dont like the hard stuff. What you bringing? Or is that hush-hush?


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Dont got any piped saws, yet. Secret weapons? Well.......................no. Just a bunch of junk that i cant wait to run with you guys. Hope its soft wood. Chains dont like the hard stuff. What you bringing? Or is that hush-hush?



no not hush hush nothing piped as of yet. my best saw is a 288 husky but i have more saws than brains so will have as many as i can pack up i guess. i did get some 101LL today so going to have to retune my saws some. i cut some wood this afternoon with my 034 with 101 makes a big diff. cut like mad. u can look at my sig and if u want to see anything i will try to bring it if poss. but their's still a week so no telling what could change!
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> no not hush hush nothing piped as of yet. my best saw is a 288 husky but i have more saws than brains so will have as many as i can pack up i guess. i did get some 101LL today so going to have to retune my saws some. i cut some wood this afternoon with my 034 with 101 makes a big diff. cut like mad. u can look at my sig and if u want to see anything i will try to bring it if poss. but their's still a week so no telling what could change!
> jnl



Gotta bring the 288 for sure. Want to run it with mine. Cant find any 100ll. Been looking, best i can come up with is 104 and a crap load of 114 and 117. That stuff dont do me any good. Too much octane. Cant burn it. I also have too many saws. HAHAHAHAHA. Cant have too many bro. No such thing!!!!


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Dont got any piped saws, yet. Secret weapons? Well.......................no. Just a bunch of junk that i cant wait to run with you guys. Hope its soft wood. Chains dont like the hard stuff. What you bringing? Or is that hush-hush?



is that new to me 394 from the traden post? want to sell that 288?


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> is that new to me 394 from the traden post? want to sell that 288?



394 was a local find. Good saw, just totally stock and a little dirty. No time to clean yet. 288 is not for sale. Well, not for sale is dumb, but what i would want for it is crazy, so, not for sale. It isnt special, just special to me.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> 394 was a local find. Good saw, just totally stock and a little dirty. No time to clean yet. 288 is not for sale. Well, not for sale is dumb, but what i would want for it is crazy, so, not for sale. It isnt special, just special to me.



i understand my 288g wood be the last saw to sell if things went south its not pretty but belongedto a friends dad and he was a good man. been trying to get ahold of the owner of that 394 but no luck yet. i miss my 395 and the 394 is priced fair.
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> i understand my 288g wood be the last saw to sell if things went south its not pretty but belongedto a friends dad and he was a good man. been trying to get ahold of the owner of that 394 but no luck yet. i miss my 395 and the 394 is priced fair.
> jnl



Im bringing the 394 if you want to look at it. It is for sale or better trade. Dont like to sell saws, trade is always better. Dont want to :arg: so will wait till the 13th.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Gotta bring the 288 for sure. Want to run it with mine. Cant find any 100ll. Been looking, best i can come up with is 104 and a crap load of 114 and 117. That stuff dont do me any good. Too much octane. Cant burn it. I also have too many saws. HAHAHAHAHA. Cant have too many bro. No such thing!!!!



my 288 is always ready to go but it is not like yours just my port work and a muff mod but will try. if u don't find 101ll i got 5 gal today and will bring plenty. have u checked your local airport? $4.50 per gal.
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> my 288 is always ready to go but it is not like yours just my port work and a muff mod but will try. if u don't find 101ll i got 5 gal today and will bring plenty. have u checked your local airport? $4.50 per gal.
> jnl



Yep. Airport is only place for race fuel around here. Other place is 120 miles. Dont carry the 101ll. Might have a source in Arkansas. Waiting on response. My 288 not all that. Just the popup. Didnt do much port work. Sounds backwards right. If i have time, gonna try a little. Quickly runing out of time here. Would gladly buy a gal of the good stuff if you have extra when i get there.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

also u can run that super high octane just go about 2 sizes colder on your plug. then they will scream.
jnl


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope to have my 288 back together and running for the GTG, if not, I have others to bring...


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I hope to have my 288 back together and running for the GTG, if not, I have others to bring...
> 
> 
> Mike



Cool beans.


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> also u can run that super high octane just go about 2 sizes colder on your plug. then they will scream.
> jnl



Colder? I dont understand.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Yep. Airport is only place for race fuel around here. Other place is 120 miles. Dont carry the 101ll. Might have a source in Arkansas. Waiting on response. My 288 not all that. Just the popup. Didnt do much port work. Sounds backwards right. If i have time, gonna try a little. Quickly runing out of time here. Would gladly buy a gal of the good stuff if you have extra when i get there.



no problem i can share no need to pay just shoot me a good deal on that 394. email me sum pict.
[email protected]
L
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> no problem i can share no need to pay just shoot me a good deal on that 394. email me sum pict.
> [email protected]
> L
> jnl



Pics morrow.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Colder? I dont understand.



the heat range of the plug.
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> the heat range of the plug.
> jnl



Ok. How do i change that? With the gap?


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Pics morrow.



sweet


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 27, 2010)

what is that 101ll ? BRING YELLOW, BIG YELLOW I think i found a david brown today gotta wait tell monday to go see. Dave has a milk barn no doors .


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 27, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> what is that 101ll ? BRING YELLOW, BIG YELLOW I think i found a david brown today gotta wait tell monday to go see. Dave has a milk barn no doors .



101 octane low lead for piston engine airplanes
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> what is that 101ll ? BRING YELLOW, BIG YELLOW I think i found a david brown today gotta wait tell monday to go see. Dave has a milk barn no doors .



Im bringing the yellow. You know they dont run, right? But they are for trade.


----------



## john taliaferro (Feb 27, 2010)

why don't they run, that wount be as much fun, holding it and saying zoom zoom,i dont know bout that we will have to see. i got a 42 av door prize it runs good guss cause its a stihl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 27, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> why don't they run, that wount be as much fun, holding it and saying zoom zoom,i dont know bout that we will have to see. i got a 42 av door prize it runs good guss cause its a stihl



Im sorry bout that. The macs just appered one day and i put them in the shed. Dont know anything about them (sig). So, should i bring them or not. Dont matter to me. Might save room for something else.


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 28, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Ok. How do i change that? With the gap?



no it takes a new plug. autopart stores should be able to cross reference to another plug to get the same style plug but a colder heat range.
jnl


----------



## logging22 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok. Gonna try that trick.


----------



## sawnami (Feb 28, 2010)

Been jerkin on ropes when I get a chance to see if some of my saws will start and run OK. The XP1020 decide to loose spark so I'm going to check the points. Swapped the recoil starter over from the 1020 to the C-91 which had been setting for 2 yrs without having been started and it started right up. The Mcculloch 33 is disassembled and in the middle of a restoration. 

No surprises in anything that I've got. They run decent but none of them are jaw droppers (unless one of them blows up or catches on fire or something). 

Anyone interested a microfiche reader? I've got 2 extra ones that I would be glad to bring with me to the GTG if anyone wants one.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2010)

sawnami said:


> Been jerkin on ropes when I get a chance to see if some of my saws will start and run OK. The XP1020 decide to loose spark so I'm going to check the points. Swapped the recoil starter over from the 1020 to the C-91 which had been setting for 2 yrs without having been started and it started right up. The Mcculloch 33 is disassembled and in the middle of a restoration.
> 
> No surprises in anything that I've got. They run decent but none of them are jaw droppers (unless one of them blows up or catches on fire or something).
> 
> Anyone interested a microfiche reader? I've got 2 extra ones that I would be glad to bring with me to the GTG if anyone wants one.



I would like to have one of those if you have a extra. Got a shoebox full of the plastic film for one. Bring me one if you dont care. Thanks.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 1, 2010)

No problem I thought someone might get some use out of one. I'll bring both of them and you can take your pick.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2010)

sawnami said:


> No problem I thought someone might get some use out of one. I'll bring both of them and you can take your pick.



Thanks man.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 2, 2010)

if space is aproblem just bring the best one ha ha. Got rope on 88 fix cut some red oak ,460 sure is lighter ,but that old 88 makes chips iwill bring it its ugley heavy &mean . are you as ansey as i am i need some time away from here .


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> if space is aproblem just bring the best one ha ha. Got rope on 88 fix cut some red oak ,460 sure is lighter ,but that old 88 makes chips iwill bring it its ugley heavy &mean . are you as ansey as i am i need some time away from here .



You dont have to take the 88 home with you. Just leave it with me. I will give it a new and very good home.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

you guys be sure and take a lot of pics for those of us that can't make it, At least we will get to see what you guys look like.


----------



## little possum (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> you guys be sure and take a lot of pics for those of us that can't make it, At least we will get to see what you guys look like.



You sure you want to see them ? :jawdrop: Might get kinda scary.

So is it the weekend yet?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

little possum said:


> You sure you want to see them ? :jawdrop: Might get kinda scary.
> 
> So is it the weekend yet?


LOL, Can't be any uglier ones than we had at ours.lol Think i broke everyones cameras that day. Some refused to take my pic for fear of theirs being broke.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

Gonna take a lot of pics. Not of me though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Gonna take a lot of pics. Not of me though.


Uh Yeah, we gotta see you too.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Uh Yeah, we gotta see you too.



No way, cant make me. Well maybe one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> No way, cant make me. Well maybe one.


Don't make me PM the others and have them take plenty of you.lol


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't make me PM the others and have them take plenty of you.lol



Threats!! Are we not civilized!! Gonna take so many pics my puter will melt when i try to download them. Never fear, logging22 is here!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Threats!! Are we not civilized!! Gonna take so many pics my puter will melt when i try to download them. Never fear, logging22 is here!!


LOL, Figured you would take a bunch, Shoot, i forgot my camera. left it my camper at deer camp. i really wanted to get some pics of rope gettin beat by ole lipstick.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Figured you would take a bunch, Shoot, i forgot my camera. left it my camper at deer camp.



Gotta buy a camera. Old one fell on the floor and well......new camera time. And its a good excuse for a new one. "Honey, we cant go to the gtg without a new camera!" Should work.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Gotta buy a camera. Old one fell on the floor and well......new camera time. And its a good excuse for a new one. "Honey, we cant go to the gtg without a new camera!" Should work.


Yup, Don't need any better one than that.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Don't need any better one than that.



Like to have one of those spiffy extra special digital ones with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## barneyrb (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Figured you would take a bunch, Shoot, i forgot my camera. left it my camper at deer camp. i really wanted to get some pics of rope gettin beat by ole lipstick.



Dang, your memory is failing too!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

barneyrb said:


> Dang, your memory is failing too!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL, Ya caught me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Figured you would take a bunch, Shoot, i forgot my camera. left it my camper at deer camp. i really wanted to get some pics of rope gettin beat by ole lipstick.



<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020132.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B0.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020132.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a><a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000202B0.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Hi Rope.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Hi Rope.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FB.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>



Hello SS which lipstick the first one or last lol.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hello SS which lipstick the first one or last lol.


what's a lipstick, My memory evades me as Barney said.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> what's a lipstick, My memory evades me as Barney said.



Lol now your going to make me read all these pages ehhhh<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol now your going to make me read all these pages ehhhh<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203FA.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


Nah, Just the last couple of them.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Nah, Just the last couple of them.



:arg:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> :arg:


Rope started it.lol


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Rope started it.lol



Sure he did. Im not buying it SS. If it goes wrong around here, its all your fault.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 2, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Sure he did. Im not buying it SS. If it goes wrong around here, its all your fault.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


That's what my wife always tells me.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 2, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Rope started it.lol



Hmmmmmmm my mind is getting forgetful what did I start again:monkey: I wish I could make this gtg but have work at that time take plenty of pics for ole Rope k?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 2, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Hmmmmmmm my mind is getting forgetful what did I start again:monkey: I wish I could make this gtg but have work at that time take plenty of pics for ole Rope k?



U too eh? SS cant make it and now you. Crap. Maybe the next one.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anybody remember where the directions are located? Or willing to post them or PM them? I know it's somewhere NE of Springfield. I'm good to Springfield, unclear from there. Thanks.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 2, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Does anybody remember where the directions are located? Or willing to post them or PM them? I know it's somewhere NE of Springfield. I'm good to Springfield, unclear from there. Thanks.



John have you decided when you are leaving to go down. We are thinking of heading out around six on Saturday. We will be coming back Saturday night. If you decide not to stay Sunday we could car pool.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 2, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


 maybe


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 2, 2010)

i relly think it worked [the map] jay lino. back on at the right time . i don't like change. I still have my first saw 031av . wish you all could make it up to the gtg ,maybe we can car pool down in the fall . you sound like my sister and i when we were small { rope started it}ha ha. ss you keep your feet on your side of the hump wow that was 40 years a go


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like you guys are having fun in this thread without me. I haven't been on the net much in the last week, working and such. 

Sorry Rope and SS won't be there, we'll catch you at a closer one in the future.


----------



## Showme (Mar 3, 2010)

Are the dates still Mar. 13-14? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 3, 2010)

Showme said:


> Are the dates still Mar. 13-14? Just want to make sure.



Yep, and you just got repped.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 3, 2010)

suppercab iam not finding a lathe yet but we will . 






your wife sharon ? ask mike to keep a eye


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 3, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> suppercab iam not finding a lathe yet but we will .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife name is Sherry. I think she is looking forward to the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

Thread derail.

I have done a bunch of cutting this week. Here is a pic of one I dropped today. I didn't measure it would guess around 32". It wont be fun getting the wood back up the hill but I don't want to waste the wood. I plan on backing the truck down to it then pull it out loaded truck with a tractor.







Back to the GTG I can't wait.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Thread derail.
> 
> I have done a bunch of cutting this week. Here is a pic of one I dropped today. I didn't measure it would guess around 32". It wont be fun getting the wood back up the hill but I don't want to waste the wood. I plan on backing the truck down to it then pull it out loaded truck with a tractor.
> 
> ...



did you fall it wrong direction?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> did you fall it wrong direction?



Yep, but that was going to be a loosing battle I choose not to fight.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Yep, but that was going to be a loosing battle I choose not to fight.



Lol I win ch lmfao too old fer fighting:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a pic of the inside.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lol I win ch lmfao too old fer fighting:monkey:



Sometimes I winch them over but I was being lazy and didn't want to go get winch truck.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Here is a pic of the inside.



I see that quite often and a couple times had a large mad boar coon come out the other end lol.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I see that quite often and a couple times had a large mad boar coon come out the other end lol.



I haven't had a critter to come out but, I have had enough water to come out of one it soaked me and that 038 Super just kept cutting (plugging Stihl HA HA) the water was nasty made the saw a mess.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I haven't had a critter to come out but, I have had enough water to come out of one it soaked me and that 038 Super just kept cutting (plugging Stihl HA HA) the water was nasty made the saw a mess.



about a hunred and eighty nine times in 27 years that has happened to me lol. You learn how to stay dry after a few times lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> about a hunred and eighty nine times in 27 years that has happened to me lol. You learn how to stay dry after a few times lol



It is funny to see the chain slinging water.

You been keeping busy?


----------



## iowa (Mar 6, 2010)

Hope I can still make this GTG


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> It is funny to see the chain slinging water.
> 
> You been keeping busy?



Yes it is all work and no play for me now. I meant to take off today but got a call for twenty stumps so decided to work an hour or two. Oh course stumps are easy money but I have been at it seven straight days. Looks like next week will be eight straight lol. I think it is supposed to rain though and I will get a farmer holiday so got to make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 6, 2010)

iowa said:


> Hope I can still make this GTG



I hope so bring something for the lunch and lets talk saws. 



ropensaddle said:


> Yes it is all work and no play for me now. I meant to take off today but got a call for twenty stumps so decided to work an hour or two. Oh course stumps are easy money but I have been at it seven straight days. Looks like next week will be eight straight lol. I think it is supposed to rain though and I will get a farmer holiday so got to make hay while the sun shines!



Good to hear.

Speaking of making hay. Off topic just putting it out there.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I hope so bring something for the lunch and lets talk saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a big ole square bale ya'all must have some pop-eyes:hmm3grin2orange:

PS: remind me I want to be stacker lol


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do we have a hear count yet? It's getting close!!! 


Mike


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 6, 2010)

thoes look heavy, ill drive you load. Oops tell sherry i am so sorry for calling her the wrong name in front of the hole world. I found some old saws this week ,i think there gonna be able to make it .


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Do we have a hear count yet? It's getting close!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



I hope the number is close to 50. Got a suprise for the first 50 members!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> I hope the number is close to 50. Got a suprise for the first 50 members!!


You are mighty generous to give the first 50 guys a stihl 460


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You are mighty generous to give the first 50 guys a stihl 460



Thats how i role SS!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Thats how i role SS!!


You are the man.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You are the man.



HAHA. I wish. Not a new saw, just a little something to show my gratitude.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> HAHA. I wish. Not a new saw, just a little something to show my gratitude.


It will be really nice of you to do that, I'm sure everyone there will appreciate your generousity.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You are mighty generous to give the first 50 guys a stihl 460



That is one of my favorite saws.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> That is one of my favorite saws.



Got one for sale. Broken top handle.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Got one for sale. Broken top handle.



We'll talk at the GTG if you haven't sold it already.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We'll talk at the GTG if you haven't sold it already.



Im bringing it brother. Not going to sell it before then. Just figured i really dont need it any more. Maybe a trade?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Do we have a hear count yet? It's getting close!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



My rough count in this thread is 20 members.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> My rough count in this thread is 20 members.



I thought it was like 37? Maybe i read it wrong.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Im bringing it brother. Not going to sell it before then. Just figured i really dont need it any more. Maybe a trade?



I like trading!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I like trading!



Me too!! Bring everything ya got. I am.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 7, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Me too!! Bring everything ya got. I am.



Anybody interested in a NIB 361, a cherry 032, a new 200T, or anything else, for that matter? Let me know in a PM, I might have it......... Space will be a bit limited, so I can't load the whole mess, unfortunately.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Anybody interested in a NIB 361, a cherry 032, a new 200T, or anything else, for that matter? Let me know in a PM, I might have it......... Space will be a bit limited, so I can't load the whole mess, unfortunately.



Trying to line up a 16" covered trailer. Shouldnt be a problem. Then i can bring it all.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like we are going to have a swap meet.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Sounds like we are going to have a swap meet.



Yep. Could be. Wonderful stuff. CAD rules!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm a new guy but it's only 25 miles from the house so I'm planning on coming. Just thought I'd speak up to help with the head count.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

hmmach1 said:


> I'm a new guy but it's only 25 miles from the house so I'm planning on coming. Just thought I'd speak up to help with the head count.



Cool. Welcome to all AS members.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 7, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Sounds like we are going to have a swap meet.



I picked up 30 saws at an auction yesterday. I am going to look at 4 more this week. I would be all in for a swap meet. Especialy if someone has any Jonsered or Dolmar stuff to trade. I also have a husky 365 and a 3120 I need coils for if anyone has extras.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 7, 2010)

warjohn said:


> I picked up 30 saws at an auction yesterday. I am going to look at 4 more this week. I would be all in for a swap meet. Especialy if someone has any Jonsered or Dolmar stuff to trade. I also have a husky 365 and a 3120 I need coils for if anyone has extras.



oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 3120! Now your talking.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 8, 2010)

:jawdrop: gonna need to bring two trucks ? I relly need some older saws ,and some newer of corse. Looks like the weather gonna be 50 or so may need a saw to cut some fire wood ,thats what i can tell her when she ask why i brought home more saws.


----------



## Showme (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody else staying at the Super 8 in Lebanon? It's right across the street from the Case knife shop and a great catfish restaurant. A cocktail and dinner and no driving involved. I love it!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 8, 2010)

The weather dont look so great for this weekend. High of 50 and rain for Friday and Saturday. Bummer.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 8, 2010)

So, is anybody bringing 288 parts to swap? Looking for some....


----------



## logging22 (Mar 8, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> So, is anybody bringing 288 parts to swap? Looking for some....



I will bring what i have. It aint much. Might have some good plastic.


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 8, 2010)

Showme said:


> Anybody else staying at the Super 8 in Lebanon? It's right across the street from the Case knife shop and a great catfish restaurant. A cocktail and dinner and no driving involved. I love it!



I haven't made a reservation yet, but that was the best rates I found looking online a few days ago. I haven't nailed down whether I'm gonna stay both friday and saturday nite, or just friday yet. If I come alone, I'll stay both nites, it's possible a few of us will carpool down.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 8, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> I haven't made a reservation yet, but that was the best rates I found looking online a few days ago. I haven't nailed down whether I'm gonna stay both friday and saturday nite, or just friday yet. If I come alone, I'll stay both nites, it's possible a few of us will carpool down.



Bruce,

I think you have been talking to John about carpooling. Unfortunatly my son and I don't get off work until 5:00 on Friday and I need to come back Saturday night, If that works for you I have an enclosed trailer we can use.


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 9, 2010)

warjohn said:


> Bruce,
> 
> I think you have been talking to John about carpooling. Unfortunatly my son and I don't get off work until 5:00 on Friday and I need to come back Saturday night, If that works for you I have an enclosed trailer we can use.



Really looking forward to meeting y'all. We'll see what the weathers gonna do before I make up my mind. If the site is still going to be in bad weather friday evening, I'll probably just meet you guys whenever you're ready to go. If the weather is good I'd like to just get down there early and hang out and relax.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 9, 2010)

suppercabs don't forget the door prize, maybe you should post another picturt, well maybe you shouldn't, it runs ive been useing it,its HEAVY.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 9, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Really looking forward to meeting y'all. We'll see what the weathers gonna do before I make up my mind. If the site is still going to be in bad weather friday evening, I'll probably just meet you guys whenever you're ready to go. If the weather is good I'd like to just get down there early and hang out and relax.



I'm with that relaxing talking saws. 



john taliaferro said:


> suppercabs don't forget the door prize, maybe you should post another picturt, well maybe you shouldn't, it runs ive been useing it,its HEAVY.



Ok here is a pic of the Stihl 042 I don't have a more current pic John has cleaned it up and got it running. John also fixed the rope with a new spring.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is another shot.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 9, 2010)

I picked up this saw yesterday Poulan 306A 59cc, it was rough looking no rope very dirty and needed carb played with its all back together and running. Compression reading after it cools back down. I'm not sure yet what I'll do with it, but its coming to the GTG.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 9, 2010)

You guys don't forget to bring your wood splitter of choice and we can do come comparing.


----------



## iowa (Mar 9, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> You guys don't forget to bring your wood splitter of choice and we can do come comparing.



Here's mine I built this winter. If I come I might bring it!


http://70.86.55.98/showthread.php?t=119263&page=5


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 9, 2010)

iowa said:


> Here's mine I built this winter. If I come I might bring it!
> 
> 
> http://70.86.55.98/showthread.php?t=119263&page=5



Looks nice, I was talking about hand splitters but the way your doing it is the way to fly.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 9, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I picked up this saw yesterday Poulan 306A 59cc, it was rough looking no rope very dirty and needed carb played with its all back together and running. Compression reading after it cools back down. I'm not sure yet what I'll do with it, but its coming to the GTG.



That is the model of the first (and Last) saw I bought.


----------



## iowa (Mar 9, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Looks nice, I was talking about hand splitters but the way your doing it is the way to fly.



LOL.. Hand splitter. I don't even remember where I layed mine last!


----------



## sawnami (Mar 9, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I picked up this saw yesterday Poulan 306A 59cc, it was rough looking no rope very dirty and needed carb played with its all back together and running. Compression reading after it cools back down. I'm not sure yet what I'll do with it, but its coming to the GTG.



I've got a Poulan 361 parts saw that looks quite a bit like that one. 

I'll pick up some name badges if you guys would like. It may help put a face with a user ID easier.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 9, 2010)

Just checked the National Weather Service forecast for Lebanon:

Friday: A 30 percent chance of showers. Cloudy, with a high near 47.

Friday Night: A 30 percent chance of rain. Cloudy, with a low around 36.

Saturday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 48.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 38.

Sunday: Partly sunny, with a high near 51.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 39.


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 9, 2010)

*How early*

What time should we get there sat. Morning?


----------



## sawnami (Mar 9, 2010)

Sunrise time for Saturday is 6:31AM


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 9, 2010)

sawnami said:


> Sunrise time for Saturday is 6:31AM



name tags sound good. with all the saws sitting around i won't remember my own much less anyone else!
jnl


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well it's on it's way back together....







Mike


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well it's on it's way back together....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you need me to mill that piston flat just bring it with ya . Well i screwed up , i was lifting a log up to the lathe and it slipped so i squizeder hard. dr said i tore the cartlige that my ribs hook on  only hurts when i laugh or senize or think. i like the log splitter ,may have to come look if you don't bring it .


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 10, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> If you need me to mill that piston flat just bring it with ya . Well i screwed up , i was lifting a log up to the lathe and it slipped so i squizeder hard. dr said i tore the cartlige that my ribs hook on  only hurts when i laugh or senize or think. i like the log splitter ,may have to come look if you don't bring it .



Hell, I just made that pop-up last night, I don't want you to take it away!!! The saw has no decompression though, I tried to do a compression test last night and pulled the cord out of the handle. I think a fellow member is bringing a good cylinder to the GTG that has the decompression port. I'm going to try to get it the rest of the way together tonight and see if I can get her to start.


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Hell, I just made that pop-up last night, I don't want you to take it away!!! The saw has no decompression though, I tried to do a compression test last night and pulled the cord out of the handle. I think a fellow member is bringing a good cylinder to the GTG that has the decompression port. I'm going to try to get it the rest of the way together tonight and see if I can get her to start.
> 
> 
> Mike



Did you do some port work on this saw as well? Rep when I'm reloaded.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Did you do some port work on this saw as well? Rep when I'm reloaded.



No port work yet, I really want it running for the GTG. Porting would set me back another day....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> No port work yet, I really want it running for the GTG. Porting would set me back another day....



I can't wait to see it run.


----------



## MO-Iron (Mar 10, 2010)

Two things,
How is the road into the place and whats the parking situation. Last GTG I attended I decided at the last minute to drive one of the work trucks(was too lazy to change toolbox into other truck). That choice made it much easier to park in the brush. Can we drive a car or do we need a 4X4?

I would also like to Know what time most of the crowd will be arriving.

looking forward to seeing y'all
MO-Iron


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2010)

MO-Iron said:


> Two things,
> How is the road into the place and whats the parking situation. Last GTG I attended I decided at the last minute to drive one of the work trucks(was too lazy to change toolbox into other truck). That choice made it much easier to park in the brush. Can we drive a car or do we need a 4X4?
> 
> I would also like to Know what time most of the crowd will be arriving.
> ...



This has my attention also. Bringing a 16' covered trailer with all my crap in it. Need some good parking close to the action!! Also, if it does rain im bringing a canopy to hide under. Bout 12x12 or so. Might keep us a little drier.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2010)

MO-Iron said:


> Two things,
> How is the road into the place and whats the parking situation. Last GTG I attended I decided at the last minute to drive one of the work trucks(was too lazy to change toolbox into other truck). That choice made it much easier to park in the brush. Can we drive a car or do we need a 4X4?
> 
> I would also like to Know what time most of the crowd will be arriving.
> ...



I'll be there 9ish Saturday Morning Maybe a little earlyer.

I think a car will be ok it was last time for one member that brought one.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2010)

logging22 said:


> This has my attention also. Bringing a 16' covered trailer with all my crap in it. Need some good parking close to the action!! Also, if it does rain im bringing a canopy to hide under. Bout 12x12 or so. Might keep us a little drier.



There is more than enough parking.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 10, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> There is more than enough parking.



Cool. Not that i was worried or anything.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a pic of the right turn into the GTG site. It will be marked and marked with a motorcycle race they are having the next day.






At the end of that lane is maybe around 10 acre of parking.


----------



## iowa (Mar 10, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> If you need me to mill that piston flat just bring it with ya . Well i screwed up , i was lifting a log up to the lathe and it slipped so i squizeder hard. dr said i tore the cartlige that my ribs hook on  only hurts when i laugh or senize or think. i like the log splitter ,may have to come look if you don't bring it .




Come out and look at it whenever you would like.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 10, 2010)

maybe we can use a power take off to get er started, diesel # 2 or jp 5 ,comp must be 300 psi or so . you know ya gonna need 1/2 " chain , gonna be bad :censored::censored:


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 11, 2010)

All done, 180psi in a dry bore. Don't have any fuel, so I'll start it tomorrow.


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok I am starting to pack the truck, I have sharpened and loaded 4 saws so far pics tonight. 

Have you guys got started yet?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> All done, 180psi in a dry bore. Don't have any fuel, so I'll start it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Mike



What is the update? where is the pic?


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 11, 2010)

Stopped and got fuel this morning on the way to work. Started it up in the building here, seems to run good but needs some carb tuning. I'll try to get it adjusted later and let you know....


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like a great spot you guys have a safe and fun gtg and take some pics for us that could not make it:monkey:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Looks like a great spot you guys have a safe and fun gtg and take some pics for us that could not make it:monkey:



We'll get lots of pics, you were talking about the saws right.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

I spent the evening getting saws ready to go and loaded, I forgot to take the camera to the shop so pictures tomorrow.

I had to take the Poulan 306A apart 2 more times rope kept breaking or comming undone. On that saw the rope is behind the flywheel, not much fun. I finally got a rope big enough it won't break, off of one of the 056 MagII.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

Freehand you out there? If you make it I want a rematch on the MS660s. I worked on my chain today, skip against full comp one more time. I got square ground on order for it but won't be here before the GTG.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm about to chuck the 288 out the door...having fuel issues :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 11, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I'm about to chuck the 288 out the door...having fuel issues :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored:



I'm having one of those days myself with the 306A And a 038Super that is having issues.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I was running late getting home to night but figured I would still have time to get my saws cleaned up and sharpen a couple chains to get ready for the GTG. Then my son called and said he had just got home from Home Depot with another 6401. They put two of them up for sale today so I had to go get the other one fot myself. It looks like the only clean saw I will be bringing is my new to me 6401. Unfortunatly I don't have time to go get a new chain for it before leaving for the GTG. I will just have to use the safety chain. My son now has the trifecta, a 6401, 7900, and a 6401 with the 84cc kit.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 11, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Freehand you out there? If you make it I want a rematch on the MS660s. I worked on my chain today, skip against full comp one more time. I got square ground on order for it but won't be here before the GTG.



He has my 395:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Mar 11, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I'm about to chuck the 288 out the door...having fuel issues :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored: :censored:



Think you can throw it to NC?  Good luck gettin er sorted out before the GTG

Any mail yet? The trackin number said it was close to home

Hope all yall have a great time, and stay safe


----------



## sawnami (Mar 12, 2010)

Latest update on the weather for Lebanon area

Friday: A 40 percent chance of showers, mainly after noon. Cloudy, with a high near 46. Wind chill values as low as 36 early. West wind between 5 and 7 mph.

Friday Night: Showers likely, mainly after midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 37. Northwest wind between 7 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible.

Saturday: Showers likely. Cloudy, with a high near 46. Wind chill values as low as 31 early. Northwest wind between 10 and 13 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible.

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 39. North wind between 7 and 10 mph.

Sunday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 51.

Sunday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 38.

I guess I'll throw my rubber chain saw boots in the truck.


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be bringin' my rain gear, and the E-Z up canopy. I'm tired of schitt weather I ain't got much done this week. I'll probably have to pack in the rain tomorrow too.  Then off to pick up warjohn & son and Teacherman.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

sawnami said:


> Latest update on the weather for Lebanon.



Me might have to do show and tell with the saws under a tarp next to a fire.


I'll cut a few cookies in the rain but not all day.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Me might have to do show and tell with the saws under a tarp next to a fire.
> 
> 
> I'll cut a few cookies in the rain but not all day.



Are you taking your rubbers?


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 12, 2010)

just don't make me laugh and ill be ok , mike is gonna help me load today, we are gonna try to leave by 8 1 hr 10 min


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sharpened my chains and smoked some meat yesterday. Just gotta load everything tonight after work.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Are you taking your rubbers?



My rubber Duck?



john taliaferro said:


> just don't make me laugh and ill be ok , mike is gonna help me load today, we are gonna try to leave by 8 1 hr 10 min



I have been on some joke web sites this week.



Lurch2 said:


> Sharpened my chains and smoked some meat yesterday. Just gotta load everything tonight after work.



We are doing chicken and a couple of sides.

We have a small change, my brother isn't coming so I can leave sooner.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm off to the shop to do some packing. 

We are now leaving early, around 3 or 4 AM be there 7 or 8am. I will get the fire going if I'm first, if Someone gets there before me get the fire going please.

I'll check back in a few hours.

I just got this pic in an email don't know who ownes it but it funny.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 12, 2010)

We are on our way! Just come through Hardy, AR. Not far from from Missouri line on hwy 63 north. Just went through Mammoth Springs population 1147. Spring River sure is pretty.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> We are on our way! Just come through Hardy, AR. Not far from from Missouri line on hwy 63 north. Just went through Mammoth Springs population 1147. Spring River sure is pretty.



Glad you coming we will see you early AM.

It is raining my internet usually goes out in the rain, I hope not so I can track this thread.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

I got most of the saws loaded.






Now I just need to load the table grill and other stuff.


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 12, 2010)

Getting loaded up here, fighting off and on rain. Also, bringing my weed burner torch, makes starting a fire and charcoal a breeze. Gonna throw in the Homey Super XL too I guess, we'll see if it'll run, it's pretty tired.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> Getting loaded up here, fighting off and on rain. Also, bringing my weed burner torch, makes starting a fire and charcoal a breeze. Gonna throw in the Homey Super XL too I guess, we'll see if it'll run, it's pretty tired.



I didn't load it for this trip but have a Super XLAO its a good old saw. They will just about run forever.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 12, 2010)

Walking out the door right now. Be there in bout 4 hrs, hopefully.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> <iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=s_d&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&amp;source=embed&amp;saddr=conway,+mo&amp;daddr=Claxton+Rd,+Falcon,+MO+65470&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=FSU8PAId7ql3-ilZ_Qc9aWnFhzFZFkGOhBEAyQ%3BFSycOwIdJwx9-ikD2eJRr1LFhzFpGKDlwXuJng&amp;mra=ls&amp;sll=37.498287,-92.645645&amp;sspn=0.398221,0.604935&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=37.497197,-92.645645&amp;spn=0.05094,0.35282" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>





logging22 said:


> Walking out the door right now. Be there in bout 4 hrs, hopefully.



See you early in the am.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 12, 2010)

Boys I have been absolutly swamped with trucking I am in joplin right now but whenever I get this load off I am headed to the farm to load the saws probably the snell 362, 441, and 660 and maybe a couple of antiques someone might want to own I am staying with a friend who is trout fishing at bennett springs 

see y,all tommorow!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Here is where you turn into the gtg site.



I'm just bringing some info from the thread forward.


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 12, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> Boys I have been absolutly swamped with trucking I am in joplin right now but whenever I get this load off I am headed to the farm to load the saws probably the snell 362, 441, and 660 and maybe a couple of antiques someone might want to own I am staying with a friend who is trout fishing at bennett springs
> 
> see y,all tommorow!



HAAAAA!! I'm sure that's where my kid would rather be, but he's gonna have to hang with the old man this weekend.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 12, 2010)

Were here! Where you want the fire?
jnl


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> Were here! Where you want the fire?
> jnl



Man your fast wish I was there. Your the one on the ground your running the show!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

My phone didn't work last time glad your does.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> Were here! Where you want the fire?
> jnl



Use as much of the wood there you want to stay warm we'll cut more.

Was your drive in ok find it ok?


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 12, 2010)

Drive in was ok. Met a couple of fellows here. Really nice. Gonna get a fire going here soon. Internet little slow so it takes awhile to post but will get back to you as fast as I can but will be setting up camp for an hour or so.
jnl


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh yeah. since I won the race here do I win a nw ms460 magnum? or bigger would work?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

My wife is doing some cooking right now for the GTG or I would be headed out.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

Tonight Mar 12 
Showers Low 38° showers 70% 

Sat Mar 13 
AM Showers High 47°

I just got all the chores done for today, now to get packing finished.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 12, 2010)

cant get the fire to burn. need some water proof fire.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 12, 2010)

look in the trash bag its full of dry chips, don't build fire to close to truck. watch out for the Bears ,sleep good its so quiet their,


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> My wife is doing some cooking right now for the GTG or I would be headed out.



YES cooking what ? better not say their all cold and hungry ,tird


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 12, 2010)

Found the problem with the 288, all is right with the world again. I'm gonna load up in the morning and be on the road by 7am. I'll be dragging my nephew with me, he's the one that did the piston work for me. We should be there around 10.


Mike


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 12, 2010)

If I was closer I would be there for sure John.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 12, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> If I was closer I would be there for sure John.


 so you heard about the guy bringing a truck load of old saws ?
just teasing i wish you could make also ,got a old 88 that mite look familiar, still got the s10 nice saw.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 12, 2010)

Just finished loading. 

Put together an OLD SXL last night. Was scattered down to the crank. It seems to run pretty good. The aroma of decades old stale gas is still pretty strong in the basement.

See you guys in the AM. jnl502, you need some Nantucket newspaper knots to get that baby started.

Nothing like Pacific Northwest-type weather for a GTG.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 12, 2010)

I called and requested a B-2 flyby for the opening ceremony.

All I heard was a bunch of uncontrollable laughing at the other end so I hung up.:dunno:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok I'm up.



sawnami said:


> Just finished loading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice looking bunch of saws there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 13, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> cant get the fire to burn. need some water proof fire.



Hope you guys made it ok last night!



john taliaferro said:


> YES cooking what ? better not say their all cold and hungry ,tird



Chicken. :rockn:

Ok I got a cup of coffie in me, one more and I'll start packing stuff out to the truck leaving no later than Three.

I don't care if its cold or raining this will be fun. :chainsawguy:

Man I need one of those 20' or 30' enclosed car haulers my stuff is going to get wet, the cab is stuffed full (or a four door truck).

Ok we are out of here! If your within driving distance don't miss this GTG.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 13, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Hope you guys made it ok last night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At that rate, you are gone now...


----------



## Showme (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll be on the road by 7:00!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 13, 2010)

We made it back. All had a good and safe time. I'll do a bunch of posting tomorrow.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 13, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We made it back. All had a good and safe time. I'll do a bunch of posting tomorrow.



Goodnight Steven....


----------



## MO-Iron (Mar 13, 2010)

*Good Time!*

Good time today!

Let me be the first to thank John for hosting the GTG.

Sure enjoyed meeting more members today and visiting with the ones of you that I was already acquainted with.

Tree Sling'r, The 346 performed great!! I'm still playing with the tune a little, so it should get even better.

MO-Iron


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 13, 2010)

*pics*


----------



## little possum (Mar 13, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> *pics*


Exactly^. LoL, wait my clock says 12. So is it 11 in Arky?


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*good time also*

I too would like to thank John for having us. Meet alot of good folks today, had a good time. Thanks to all. Mike:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Great time was had by all!!! How many "Mikes" were there anyway??


Mike


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good people, good time, crappy weather. Nice to meet some new faces. Good cross section of saws. Not all Stihl in this crowd. I didn't have a camera but sure there will be lots of pics posted.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> *pics*



If there isn't any pics, maybe it didn't happen?:monkey:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 14, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> If there isn't any pics, maybe it didn't happen?:monkey:



opcorn:


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Forgot in my last post.. Many thanks to those who made it happen.


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

Glad to hear you all had a good time but I am dismayed by the lack of pictures. We're already getting ours up from our GTG!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> Forgot in my last post.. Many thanks to those who made it happen.



Thanks for showing the splitters.

Thanks to all members that showed up. I enjoyed the relaxed Mood GTG. I hope to see all the members in the future.






I am uploading pics today will post tonight.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to say thanks to all who came out to make it a event ,with good food ,saws ,good people,saws, mud, saws, special thanks to mike ,suppercabs &better half ,also david for letting us use the ranch . JOHN T


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 14, 2010)

*time delay*

Some of the people shooting pics were staying for the Hare Scramble race today. I'm sure there will be plenty of pics. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Members Hope I don't miss anyone.

Mo-Iron Thanks the 346 was nice and the beans were real good.
WarJohn Don't forget me when you Host.
Showme
Tri995 Mike is always fun and clean saws I might add.
John T Thanks for hosting
Stihlhere Good luck with the new saw
Lurch2 Talk the wife into it and we'll show up.
Teacherman Nice guy and saws.
Sawnami thanks for helping with the name tags and I loved the 1020
Logging22 Stihl 042 Owner, Dont forget to holler at me for the fall show.
Bruceinks Let me know how that saw lasts?
Mock1 I don't remember talking much maybe next time.
Stihlfarmer Nice saws.
JnL502 Hope you got home ok.
1lkiw ? Sorry My memory is bad
James Big Johnsion

I also want to thank the wives and friends of members.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Calling out one member Eric M couldn't be there. Eric you were included in the drawings for the saws due to helping back in Feb. at the pre gtg.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a few of us early am cutting for the fire.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

The most inportant time of the day.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 14, 2010)

Man,I was working all weekend on a damn cabinet job guys,wish I was there.glad it was a good turn out....maybe next time.....


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

Just getting back I am gonna have to trim some trees tommorow with my new 200t see how I like a top handle........... 

Thanks to all who made it possible I really had a great time


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Man,I was working all weekend on a damn cabinet job guys,wish I was there.glad it was a good turn out....maybe next time.....



A few members asked about you, I said maybe you would host another one, wink wink nod nod.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> Just getting back I am gonna have to trim some trees tommorow with my new 200t see how I like a top handle...........
> 
> Thanks to all who made it possible I really had a great time



I didn't know you got one thats cool.

Guys we never got around to putting the saws all together and getting a pic but we had a wide range of sizes and brands of saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

More Members!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

I see all you guys down there, post somthing. I'm cant talk with myself and I'm working on my post count. :monkey: Ha Ha.


----------



## Showme (Mar 14, 2010)

Good food, good company & good saws. What's not to like. Thanks!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

I am getting some pictures sent tomorrow from a members work computer could be a day or two.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm still working on making sure no members were left out. So Stihl Sawing we covered girbils your popular when your not even there.











Best beans ever, Mike I want your recipe for them.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like you had a great turnout,Sure would have liked to been there. glad ya'll had a good time. Scared to ask why the gerbils come up in conversation.lol


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

John made these seats they were cool the seat is on a big spring to the bottom.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Looks like you had a great turnout,Sure would have liked to been there. glad ya'll had a good time. Scared to ask why the gerbils come up in conversation.lol



I forget who asked what is up with them we just said it was a joke that has stuck with you, all in fun.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

John E some members were wishing you were there to give another square ground class.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 14, 2010)

Which one is John? I've dealt with him and you could'nt ask for a better guy. I would like to be able to put a face with the name. BTW the GTG looks like it turned out good!


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

Showme said:


> Good food, good company & good saws. What's not to like. Thanks!



That 440/460 Snellerized Stihl was awesome!!! Thanks for letting me have a go at it!!!! You ever need an extra hand doing some cutting, drop me a line.


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Which one is John? I've dealt with him and you could'nt ask for a better guy. I would like to be able to put a face with the name. BTW the GTG looks like it turned out good!



We had 4 Johns But I think your talking John T.

Last photo guy on right blue coat and blue hat. Older gentelman he was our Host, super guy.


----------



## Showme (Mar 14, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> That 440/460 Snellerized Stihl was awesome!!! Thanks for letting me have a go at it!!!! You ever need an extra hand doing some cutting, drop me a line.
> 
> 
> Mike



Thanks, I'm enjoying it. It was good to meet you and I will drop you a line if I need a hand. It would be a pleasure.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

Good pics Steven, I recognize a couple of those mugs in there.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good pics Steven, I recognize a couple of those mugs in there.



I didn't spend as much time cutting at this one as I did at Jason's GTG. I had more time to talk with other members it was a blast. in the pics I was always backed up to the fire.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

*a few random pics....*

It was a good time! Too short, but I walked away with a few new friends, and my life was enriched as a result. It stihl amazes me that I would find such a great group of folks centered around something as random as an enthusiasm for chainsaws! A privilege to know each and every one of you!

Good old "Über Alles!"
















Lurch's Mighty Wright!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pics John Thanks.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

Wayne running some old iron.










Sawnami in action.





Is this rip chain?
Or is it a City job, where one man works, and four supervise? LOL






Hmmm. Looks like the infamous "hotsaw" from the last gtg.......


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

Bruce firing up the grill. Seriously good marinated smoked chicken, ribs, brats, plenty for everyone!




















LOUD old iron! (Not as loud as the Clinton)


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

He went that-away.





Justin checking out the "supersaw."





The "supersaw" in action!





Paul Bunyan (logging 22)
For perspective, the saw is an 088..........


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

That was funny. 880 :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I recoqnize that 441............ lol I cut quite a bit but it seems I'm always at the fire in the pics!!


----------



## little possum (Mar 14, 2010)

Who had the fiskar on there shoulder. Looks like it is stuck into their trap. lol

Looks and sounds like everybody had a great time.
Ill be here looking at all the pictures.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

TRI955 baking some big cookies.










Old iron action sequence.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> I think I recoqnize that 441............ lol I cut quite a bit but it seems I'm always at the fire in the pics!!



You got a pic of the Pete, lets see it?



little possum said:


> Who had the fiskar on there shoulder. Looks like it is stuck into their trap. lol
> 
> Looks and sounds like everybody had a great time.
> Ill be here looking at all the pictures.



It could be a couple days on all the pics.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

James' big Dolmar.





The owner of the land, doing a bit of carving.





The booby prize for errant moto-crossers. LOL (There was a moto-cross event at the same place)


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes pete pics gime a minute


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

see if this works 

I have them on face book how can I post it over?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics John.Thanks for posting.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Great pics John.Thanks for posting.



We sure missed you SS............ Lipstick would have taken top honors in the open class.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> see if this works
> 
> I have them on face book how can I post it over?



Invite sent. I'll work on the pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

*Pete, his pic.*



stihlfarmer said:


> Yes pete pics gime a minute



Very nice looking rig!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Les I haven't forgot the stickers.

Logging22 had a bunch of stickers made up that say MO GTG March 2010 in a 2" circle black letters. I don't have a picture yet but I will, I have got to clean the MS 460 up good before I put it on there.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 14, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Very nice looking rig!



thanks I'm pretty proud of it though I hate when limbs drag on it hence the saws...........


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello to all from the house. Just rolled in like 10 minutes ago. Had to check in to see if any of the pics made it in. Glad to see some of you on the job. Thanks to John T for getting everything together for us. Thanks to all of the other members that made for a great weekend. Had the time of my life. Cant wait to do it again. Made a bunch of new friends and got to run some very cool saws. Even managed to win one!! Pics to come as soon as i get everything unpacked and sorted out. Thanks to all again.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Hello to all from the house. Just rolled in like 10 minutes ago. Had to check in to see if any of the pics made it in. Glad to see some of you on the job. Thanks to John T for getting everything together for us. Thanks to all of the other members that made for a great weekend. Had the time of my life. Cant wait to do it again. Made a bunch of new friends and got to run some very cool saws. Even managed to win one!! Pics to come as soon as i get everything unpacked and sorted out. Thanks to all again.



LOL!!! The guy that shows up with the most saws wins the door prize....  

I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!! 

How was that hare scramble today Les?


Mike


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Glad you made it back. How was the next morning?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> LOL!!! The guy that shows up with the most saws wins the door prize....
> 
> I DEMAND A RECOUNT!!!!
> 
> ...



You guys really missed out. Must have been 200 bikes there. Crazy! This isnt Florida, no recount!!


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

stihlfarmer said:


> see if this works
> 
> I have them on face book how can I post it over?



Didn't work....must have dripped some bar oil on it!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You guys really missed out. Must have been 200 bikes there. Crazy! This isnt Florida, no recount!!


We can definitely find you in all the pics, Just look for the tallest one there.lol Glad you had fun.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> We can definitely find you in all the pics, Just look for the tallest one there.lol Glad you had fun.



I think Lurch had me by an inch. Big dude. Really nice guy.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Glad you made it back. How was the next morning?



It rained all day, and was still in the 30s. But the bikes were great.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> I think Lurch had me by an inch. Big dude. Really nice guy.


I don't wanna make either of you mad.lol


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> i don't wanna make either of you mad.lol



lmao!!!


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't wanna make either of you mad.lol



I wouldn't want to make Bruceinks boy mad either, you should have seen him swing an axe!!!! He wasn't the biggest there, but damn!!


Mike


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I wouldn't want to make Bruceinks boy mad either, you should have seen him swing an axe!!!! He wasn't the biggest there, but damn!!
> 
> 
> Mike



:agree2:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I don't wanna make either of you mad.lol



If I was them I say rep me then.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> If I was them I say rep me then.



Yup. A little GTG rep is in order. Gave mine out to those that were there. More to come when i reload.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Yup. A little GTG rep is in order. Gave mine out to those that were there. More to come when i reload.



I will when reloaded late tonight.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I will when reloaded late tonight.



Thanks. I tried you, but i think i hit you not long ago. Not to worry, its on its way.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks freehandslabber for the rep. Wish you could have made it. Was a blast.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll get all you guys later, you all deserve some rep for the pics and fun.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks again for hosting John. I had a great time. So did my little boy. He sure is glad he came along. Supercabs, he has already working on the hofco. He plans on having it running and taking it to the next GTG we go to. Oh yea, tell your wife thanks for keeping wood on the fire I might have froze to death without here. It was good to meet everyone that was there. Oddly enough I have a hard time remembering names but I can put a face with the saws in their signature.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

warjohn said:


> Thanks again for hosting John. I had a great time. So did my little boy. He sure is glad he came along. Supercabs, he has already working on the hofco. He plans on having it running and taking it to the next GTG we go to. Oh yea, tell your wife thanks for keeping wood on the fire I might have froze to death without here. It was good to meet everyone that was there. Oddly enough I have a hard time remembering names but I can put a face with the saws in their signature.



Hey man, tell James to post a pic or better yet a vid of the hoffco in action!! Really cool saw. Any info on the big green Dolmar/Poulan?


----------



## bruceinks (Mar 14, 2010)

What a great time! It just goes too fast! Thanks to all y'all who worked to put this together and donated the door prizes. supercabs, I sharpened the chain up on that 306A tonight while I was barbecueing a chicken and gave it a test cut. It's gonna be a pretty good runner with a little TLC. That MO. GTG decal is gonna be a perfect fit on the starter housing!


----------



## warjohn (Mar 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Hey man, tell James to post a pic or better yet a vid of the hoffco in action!! Really cool saw. Any info on the big green Dolmar/Poulan?



As near as we can tell it is a poulan 5500/dolmar 144 or a 6000/152.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 14, 2010)

warjohn said:


> As near as we can tell it is a poulan 5500/dolmar 144 or a 6000/152.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like yaáll had a good time I have been working 6 days a week trying to catch up on finances I would have loved to bring my huskies but they have been real warm earning their keep I do recognize some of yaáll maybe next time.


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 14, 2010)

hey guys finally got registered and wanted to tell you I had a great time thanks


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> hey guys finally got registered and wanted to tell you I had a great time thanks



Welcome to the site brother. Bout time. Had a great time as well. Thanks for the info on the green monster.


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 15, 2010)

not a problem just glad i could shed a little light on it


----------



## teacherman (Mar 15, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> hey guys finally got registered and wanted to tell you I had a great time thanks



All right, James! Glad you signed on. Had a great time.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 15, 2010)

older , you know a person could take offince  wane is the only one of you kids that could even pick up a big saw , loggins and the 009 is a funny picture the saw is smaller than his hand no :censored: his fingers are longer than the bar. Boy after you went home mike and i cut the big oak 40" up for david in the dark [older} huh


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

A truly great GTG! What a great bunch of guys and gals! John T, thanks for making this happen. logging22, thanks for thinking up and making the decals. I think you've started something there for other GTG's to think about. There was a lot of knowledge in our group of people. There was a wide and interesting variety of saws to check out. I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them sorted.


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 15, 2010)

sawnami said:


> A truly great GTG! What a great bunch of guys and gals! John T, thanks for making this happen. logging22, thanks for thinking up and making the decals. I think you've started something there for other GTG's to think about. There was a lot of knowledge in our group of people. There was a wide and interesting variety of saws to check out. I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them sorted.



Yea those are some cool decals, I'll display mine with pride.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

bruceinks said:


> What a great time! It just goes too fast! Thanks to all y'all who worked to put this together and donated the door prizes. supercabs, I sharpened the chain up on that 306A tonight while I was barbecueing a chicken and gave it a test cut. It's gonna be a pretty good runner with a little TLC. That MO. GTG decal is gonna be a perfect fit on the starter housing!


 Cool idea putting the decal on that saw.



bigjohnston said:


> hey guys finally got registered and wanted to tell you I had a great time thanks


 Glad you signed up.



john taliaferro said:


> older , you know a person could take offince  wane is the only one of you kids that could even pick up a big saw , loggins and the 009 is a funny picture the saw is smaller than his hand no :censored: his fingers are longer than the bar. Boy after you went home mike and i cut the big oak 40" up for david in the dark [older} huh


 I didn't say to old  



sawnami said:


> A truly great GTG! What a great bunch of guys and gals! John T, thanks for making this happen. logging22, thanks for thinking up and making the decals. I think you've started something there for other GTG's to think about. There was a lot of knowledge in our group of people. There was a wide and interesting variety of saws to check out. I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them sorted.


 Man that a good idea and Pic.



hmmach1 said:


> Yea those are some cool decals, I'll display mine with pride.


 Me Too.

I have ran out of rep in this thread untill tomorrow.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 15, 2010)

sawnami said:


> A truly great GTG! What a great bunch of guys and gals! John T, thanks for making this happen. logging22, thanks for thinking up and making the decals. I think you've started something there for other GTG's to think about. There was a lot of knowledge in our group of people. There was a wide and interesting variety of saws to check out. I'll be posting pics as soon as I get them sorted.



Lol reminds me of skull and crossbones in football


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking at the decal with a light I thought the letters were black but they are white.

Here is the MS 460 with the decal on.











I'm going to start another thread with this because its a great idea.


----------



## stihlfarmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes!!!!!! I love the decals!!! I put mine on my helmet in the same spot while we were still there!!!! hopefully it will be covered someday


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

You sit on it...No...YOU sit on it! No, no YOU sit on it!
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3425-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3425-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Part of our great support crew
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3421-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3421-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3426-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3426-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

A little on the smokey side.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3427-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3427-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

The saws just kept coming out of the Kansas group's trailer.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3428-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3428-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

That fire attracted us just like a porch light does bugs.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3432-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3432-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I'll give you a rest--more pics later


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pics thanks for posting, bring on some more.


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I wouldn't want to make Bruceinks boy mad either, you should have seen him swing an axe!!!! He wasn't the biggest there, but damn!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Big Johnston isn't a little fella either. Just young, hasn't got the evil twinkle in his eye yet


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Gonna try this pic thing. Bare with me.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> Big Johnston isn't a little fella either. Just young, hasn't got the evil twinkle in his eye yet



I think we're talking about 2 different people....


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Gonna try this pic thing. Bare with me.



Its working, got more?


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 15, 2010)

We are, I was just carrying on the idea from a couple pages back.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Its working, got more?



Yep. Bout a hundred more. Some are duplicates, so it going to take some time to sort them out and resize. Im on it.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

From left to right: Fiskars Super Splitting Axe, Collins Mega Maul, Gränsfors Large Splitting Axe with Collar Guard(the Rolls Royce), Estwing Fireside Friend. These all take a great deal effort out of splitting wood.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3434-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3434-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And don't forget the Fiskars hatchet
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3435-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3435-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Lurch2 and the amazing Wright gettin with it.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3438-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3438-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

logging22 said:


> A few more.



Let me help you out buddy...

Smile Steven...
















Your better half can!!!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Mike. Stupid puter.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Hay John you got a link for some pics?


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Thanks Mike. Stupid puter.



Tell your buddy "stihl here" that I've got a coil for that Shinny...


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Tell your buddy "stihl here" that I've got a coil for that Shinny...



Sweet! Ill let him know.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

jnl502 making some noodles with his mighty Mcculloch.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3439-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3439-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Turning logs into sawdust and cookies.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3441-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3441-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I hear them saying "Feed me more wood"
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3442-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3442-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice pics man.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 15, 2010)

:agree2::agree2:


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks and thanks for everybody's contributions!


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 15, 2010)

i am not having any luck with a link try here www.saabtuner/johnt


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking John. Nice pic of the seats on your site.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 15, 2010)

i did it  ok maybe i didn't suppercabs how u get their


----------



## teacherman (Mar 15, 2010)

I couldn't get anything from the saab link.

My saw will not forget where it made its debut.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2010)

You guys are really makin us heathens that didn't show up feel bad.lol Great pics and loads of fun ya'll had. I see a few of you from the ark GTG in the pics. It definitelt looks like ya'll had some water and mud there. glad ya'll had an awesome time and thanks for the time and effort to post the pics where all of us can enjoy.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

John the server is giving me fits.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys are really makin us heathens that didn't show up feel bad.lol Great pics and loads of fun ya'll had. I see a few of you from the ark GTG in the pics. It definitelt looks like ya'll had some water and mud there. glad ya'll had an awesome time and thanks for the time and effort to post the pics where all of us can enjoy.



We are glad you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

One of john's pics, test.







John I think I got it I'll see if I can have them by morning.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is another one from John T. 

Stihlhere with Teacherman's saw I think.


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

More pics
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3443-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3443-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Don't believe what it says on the side of this sleeper. Teacherman with his quick little Stihl.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3444-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3444-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

I believe this is Show Me and his saw that takes no prisoners. It gets it!
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3445-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3445-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

TRI955 and his freshly modded saw complete with popup piston.
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3446-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3446-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Teacherman in action
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3447-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3447-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

John T can't resist getting into the action also even with his messed up ribs. 
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3448-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3448-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## sawnami (Mar 15, 2010)

stihlfarmer slicing off a cookie
<a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3450-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3450-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

All in, all done for pics for me. Now that I think about it, I may have some names with the wrong pics. If you guys would, let me know so I can make them right, thanks to everyone for the great experience.:yourock:


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 16, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> Big Johnston isn't a little fella either. Just young, hasn't got the evil twinkle in his eye yet



i lol'd at that


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is a few more from John T.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

More from John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

Some more from John.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

What you been up to haven't seen you post in a while?


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks like a tall time was had by all. 

Good Posts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> Looks like a tall time was had by all.
> 
> Good Posts.



Thanks, maybe we wll catch you at the next one.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

sawnami said:


> More pics
> <a href="http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/?action=view&current=IMG_3443-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz345/sawnami/IMG_3443-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Don't believe what it says on the side of this sleeper. Teacherman with his quick little Stihl.
> ...



The Mo-Iron pic is Show Me.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

bump


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> bump


i would have really liked to be there and meet you, You seem like a super nice person. You seem like a big guy with a big heart.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Thanks, maybe we wll catch you at the next one.



Hopefully you'll be 'right on my heels' :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> i would have really liked to be there and meet you, You seem like a super nice person. You seem like a big guy with a big heart.



I'll agree, and add, Why did I think you were quite a bit older??????

(Lucky for you, you got 20 'free' years.....)


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> i would have really liked to be there and meet you, You seem like a super nice person. You seem like a big guy with a big heart.



Oh man. Dont tell anybody! Thanks SS. Wish you could have made it too. Maybe the next one. Having a GTG of sorts here in October. Called Timberfest. Have it every year. Pretty cool stuff. Saw races and the Stihl Ironjacks came last year. Need to get a few members here so i can get a team together for the loggers relay. Need 5 to compete. 6 different events, but only need 5 for a team.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

A few more. Hope there different.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Oh man. Dont tell anybody! Thanks SS. Wish you could have made it too. Maybe the next one. Having a GTG of sorts here in October. Called Timberfest. Have it every year. Pretty cool stuff. Saw races and the Stihl Ironjacks came last year. Need to get a few members here so i can get a team together for the loggers relay. Need 5 to compete. 6 different events, but only need 5 for a team.



I'm not as stout or agile as I used to be, but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Oh man. Dont tell anybody! Thanks SS. Wish you could have made it too. Maybe the next one. Having a GTG of sorts here in October. Called Timberfest. Have it every year. Pretty cool stuff. Saw races and the Stihl Ironjacks came last year. Need to get a few members here so i can get a team together for the loggers relay. Need 5 to compete. 6 different events, but only need 5 for a team.



Is there a web site for the event?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Is there a web site for the event?



I will look into that Steven. Its several months away. It would be cool to have enough members for a team. Maybe two!!


----------



## sawnami (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> The Mo-Iron pic is Show Me.



Got it corrected. :blush: It's pretty easy to get my one brain cell overloaded. Sorry, Mo-Iron and Show Me.:blush:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

I might have found it, is it in Sheridan? If thats it they have a dutch oven cook off I'll be hanging out over there pretending to be a judge.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I might have found it, is it in Sheridan? If thats it they have a dutch oven cook off I'll be hanging out over there pretending to be a judge.



No. Doniphan. Ripley County.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

I found this Link Looks like it. The other one was the first week of October in Arkansas I didn't look up where.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I found this Link Looks like it. The other one was the first week of October in Arkansas I didn't look up where.



Thats it mang!! What you think?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Thats it mang!! What you think?



I need to let it get a little closer and check my scedule, it looks interesting. what are the entry fees?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I need to let it get a little closer and check my scedule, it looks interesting. what are the entry fees?



No cost to my team. I have a sponsor. Just need 5 or 6 members for a team. Might even get a free t-shirt out of the deal!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> No cost to my team. I have a sponsor. Just need 5 or 6 members for a team. Might even get a free t-shirt out of the deal!!



 Sounds good. We need couple of the Kansas Dolmar Guys.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

And Lurch2 and the Younger man that done all the wood spliting the other day.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I need to let it get a little closer and check my scedule, it looks interesting. what are the entry fees?





supercabs78 said:


> And Lurch2 and the Younger man that done all the wood spliting the other day.



Really need a good wood splitter. Think we got that part covered!!


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not as stout or agile as I used to be, but it sounds interesting.



I am in no way capable of being a contestant, however those traits mentioned fit me to a tee.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I am in no way capable of being a contestant, however those traits mentioned fit me to a tee.



We could do two teams one Young and power and one Wisdom, I Just don't know where that puts me :monkey: Water Boy?


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

:


supercabs78 said:


> We could do two teams one Yound and power and one Wisdom, I Just don't know where that puts me :monkey: Water Boy?



Dont sell yourself short brother. You could be the "coach".


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

Boy we derailed this thread, but I am sure interested in the Timberfest any of you other guys up for it. I'm out for the night.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> Boy we derailed this thread, but I am sure interested in the Timberfest any of you other guys up for it. I'm out for the night.



Not derailed. Just trying to set the next MO-ARK-KS-TN GTG. And anybody else that wants to come. The more the better.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 16, 2010)

I am interested, Les. What kind of events are we talking about? I don't see myself speed-rapping those poles without a little bit of practice. Now the 009 cookie-cutting contest, that sounds more my speed. :biggrinbounce2:

Can I play guys? Huh, can I? Huh? Huh?:chainsawguy:


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 16, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Can I play guys? Huh, can I? Huh? Huh?:chainsawguy:



LMAO!!!! :yourock:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I am interested, Les. What kind of events are we talking about? I don't see myself speed-rapping those poles without a little bit of practice. Now the 009 cookie-cutting contest, that sounds more my speed. :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Can I play guys? Huh, can I? Huh? Huh?:chainsawguy:



5 events.

1st. Speed cut. Stock saw of their choice.
2nd. Loggers walk. Measuring pole with gas and oil jug over a log.
3rd. Standing chop
4th. Log roll
5th. Crosscut

Need six because of the log roll. Takes 2. But can use 5 if somebody wants to double up. Need all we can get. Need 2 teams!


----------



## warjohn (Mar 16, 2010)

It is way to early for me to commit but timberfest is on my want to do list. That being said I don't think I bring much to the table from a competition standpoint.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

warjohn said:


> It is way to early for me to commit but timberfest is on my want to do list. That being said I don't think I bring much to the table from a competition standpoint.



Ever pull "ole gappy"?


----------



## warjohn (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Ever pull "ole gappy"?



Me no understand.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

warjohn said:


> Me no understand.



Sorry Ward. Not as old as i thought.:hmm3grin2orange: Crosscut saw. Last event in the relay.


----------



## Stihlverado (Mar 16, 2010)

I wanna play at Timberfest, I dont never get to do ANYTHING!oke:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2010)

I used to be good at log rollin when i was a pup.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I used to be good at log rollin when i was a pup.



Log rolling with canthooks. No water. Down and back.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> I wanna play at Timberfest, I dont never get to do ANYTHING!oke:



NO. Bad kittay! No biscuit!:deadhorse:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey fellas. Stihlverado is my brother. User name "stihlhere". Had to change cause he no posty. Bad kittay.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Log rolling with canthooks. No water. Down and back.


I could probably do that if the back is well by then. I use my can't hook to roll some big logs. Sometimes i gotta hang on it to get one going.lol


----------



## little possum (Mar 16, 2010)

You feed your kittys biscuits?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Hey fellas. Stihlverado is my brother. User name "stihlhere". Had to change cause he no posty. Bad kittay.


That's a sweet username.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I could probably do that if the back is well by then. I use my can't hook to roll some big logs. Sometimes i gotta hang on it to get one going.lol



Not too big. 20" maybe. Down bout 20 feet and back. Both ends have to touch poles to count. Not a big deal for somebody that can use one.:yourock:


----------



## Stihlverado (Mar 16, 2010)

Note to self- Better done sober!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> Note to self- Better done sober!



No way dude. More beer is needed. Or something. Thingy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 16, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> Note to self- Better done sober!


You have one of the neatest usernames here. If you're kin to loggin22 you gotta be a good guy.


----------



## Stihlverado (Mar 16, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange::help:


logging22 said:


> No way dude. More beer is needed. Or something. Thingy.



Yeah, it was coffee last year,:help:By the gallon. . .:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You have one of the neatest usernames here. If you're kin to loggin22 you gotta be a good guy.



Thats my brother. Gotta love em.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::help:
> 
> Yeah, it was coffee last year,:help:By the gallon. . .:hmm3grin2orange:



Me no likey coffee. Yuck. Maybe with a little gin in it?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stihlverado (Mar 16, 2010)

Guys me and "thing" had a blast!!! Weather wasm alittle cool but thanks to Sherrie, "logging 22's better half, and "thing" taking care of the fire we survived!! AND the great food!!!! Thanks to all!:yourock:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> Guys me and "thing" had a blast!!! Weather wasm alittle cool but thanks to Sherrie, "logging 22's better half, and "thing" taking care of the fire we survived!! AND the great food!!!! Thanks to all!:yourock:



Food was sweet. Logging 22's better half says ""


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Oh man. Dont tell anybody! Thanks SS. Wish you could have made it too. Maybe the next one. Having a GTG of sorts here in October. Called Timberfest. Have it every year. Pretty cool stuff. Saw races and the Stihl Ironjacks came last year. Need to get a few members here so i can get a team together for the loggers relay. Need 5 to compete. 6 different events, but only need 5 for a team.
> 
> Keep us informed, I'd be up for something like that.


----------



## Stihlverado (Mar 16, 2010)

Its a great time with some great people!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

hmmach1 said:


> logging22 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man. Dont tell anybody! Thanks SS. Wish you could have made it too. Maybe the next one. Having a GTG of sorts here in October. Called Timberfest. Have it every year. Pretty cool stuff. Saw races and the Stihl Ironjacks came last year. Need to get a few members here so i can get a team together for the loggers relay. Need 5 to compete. 6 different events, but only need 5 for a team.
> ...


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 16, 2010)

logging22 said:


> hmmach1 said:
> 
> 
> > You show. Your in bro. Could use a "little muscle".:hmm3grin2orange:
> ...


----------



## logging22 (Mar 16, 2010)

hmmach1 said:


> logging22 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool. I'll start working on those mucles.
> ...


----------



## warjohn (Mar 17, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Sorry Ward. Not as old as i thought.:hmm3grin2orange: Crosscut saw. Last event in the relay.



Nope I am old I'm just not as smart as you thought. I did try to use one of them one time but I couldn't get it started. Even tried pulling it behind the truck. Got a good spark but no fire.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad yall had fun. I couldn't make it.
whens the next one?????????
Great pics. :chainsawguy:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 17, 2010)

Stihlverado said:


> Its a great time with some great people!:hmm3grin2orange:



I gotcha.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 17, 2010)

logging22 said:


> hmmach1 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap. Not too much bro. Save the muscle for the Super GTG in Oct.
> ...


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm bringing this thread back to the top. Its been a busy week on AS, just making sure no one forgot.


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 19, 2010)

*sleep*

Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

Lurch2 said:


> Don't you ever sleep?



No too worried you guys are talking about me! HA HA


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

My square ground chain came in today can't wait to try it, just don't know about sharping it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> My square ground chain came in today can't wait to try it, just don't know about sharping it.


You got the right file for it? Once you get the hang of sharpening it, you will love that square chain. It's all i run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You got the right file for it? Once you get the hang of sharpening it, you will love that square chain. It's all i run.



I'm not even sure what file I need, glad you have and like it(makes me feel better). I might be asking some questions of you and John E.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I'm not even sure what file I need, glad you have and like it(makes me feel better). I might be asking some questions of you and John E.


Their a fast cutting chain, Not so good in dirty wood though. get dull faster. John has probably got more information on how to sharpen. He's wore out many of them i imagine.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Their a fast cutting chain, Not so good in dirty wood though. get dull faster. John has probably got more information on how to sharpen. He's wore out many of them i imagine.



I had to go take a little nap, thanks for the reply. Dealer was going to get me a file next. I can cut till its dull anyway  then I'll pm you if I can't get it sharp.


----------



## MO-Iron (Mar 19, 2010)

I finally figured out how to sharpen the square ground, then found that the saw that I had it on needed a little more power.

MO-Iron


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

MO-Iron said:


> I finally figured out how to sharpen the square ground, then found that the saw that I had it on needed a little more power.
> 
> MO-Iron



We know the fix for that, its going to cost ya to ship it off. :chainsawguy:


----------



## MO-Iron (Mar 19, 2010)

Sure is fun when you get'em back!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman (Mar 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Me no likey coffee. Yuck. Maybe with a little gin in it?:hmm3grin2orange:



Bushmills Irish (the one you tried) is actually really good in coffee. They call it "Irish coffee." Go figure.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey everyone just got home about 15 min ago. glad to be home. had fun and met some great people though and will start sorting pict soon. well tommorrow at least. got to go back some pages to catch up hope i didn't miss anything. also Les can't wait to play with my new 394. as soon as i find it in that dam van. 
jnl :chainsawguy: :yourock:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> hey everyone just got home about 15 min ago. glad to be home. had fun and met some great people though and will start sorting pict soon. well tommorrow at least. got to go back some pages to catch up hope i didn't miss anything. also Les can't wait to play with my new 394. as soon as i find it in that dam van.
> jnl :chainsawguy: :yourock:



I wondered why you hadn't been posting, that why. Glad your home and ok.

:chainsawguy:


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I wondered why you hadn't been posting, that why. Glad your home and ok.
> 
> :chainsawguy:



yea had to do the family thing for a few days and have to stand in the middle of the field to get internet so too much trouble at the farm. also helped my brother put up some signs and talk to alot of people. he's running for sheriff so helped a little to be nice. did u ever run my 051 i had to rest my legs a while and didn't see. btw my wife really liked your wife and says to say hi.
jnl


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 19, 2010)

No I didn't run that many saw was trying to talk with all the members, someone told me you had to go rest. My wife says Hi as well. We sure had a good time can't wait for the next one.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> No I didn't run that many saw was trying to talk with all the members, someone told me you had to go rest. My wife says Hi as well. We sure had a good time can't wait for the next one.



us too!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 19, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I had to go take a little nap, thanks for the reply. Dealer was going to get me a file next. I can cut till its dull anyway  then I'll pm you if I can't get it sharp.



Taking a nap in the middle of the day? Well, now we know who makes all the money now dont we?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 19, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Bushmills Irish (the one you tried) is actually really good in coffee. They call it "Irish coffee." Go figure.



Love that Irish. Good stuff. Thinking bout a bottle. Little pricy here. What the hell, only live once. Still dont like coffee. How does ice go with it?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 19, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> hey everyone just got home about 15 min ago. glad to be home. had fun and met some great people though and will start sorting pict soon. well tommorrow at least. got to go back some pages to catch up hope i didn't miss anything. also Les can't wait to play with my new 394. as soon as i find it in that dam van.
> jnl :chainsawguy: :yourock:



You are most welcome bro. Played with the 50 blacktop a little. Nice saw man. Cant wait to cut it up and put a pipe on it!!! Glad your home and safe. Tell the wife we said howdy from the ozarks.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> You are most welcome bro. Played with the 50 blacktop a little. Nice saw man. Cant wait to cut it up and put a pipe on it!!! Glad your home and safe. Tell the wife we said howdy from the ozarks.



sweet thanks good to be here she says hi but she is tired and ready to get to bed!


----------



## teacherman (Mar 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Love that Irish. Good stuff. Thinking bout a bottle. Little pricey here. What the hell, only live once. Still dont like coffee. How does ice go with it?:hmm3grin2orange:



Ice? Other than diluting it a bit, just fine. Just like a recipe says to add salt according to taste............


----------



## logging22 (Mar 19, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Ice? Other than diluting it a bit, just fine. Just like a recipe says to add salt according to taste............



Wasnt sure how to drink it, other than out of a little JD bottle.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## teacherman (Mar 19, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Wasnt sure how to drink it, other than out of a little JD bottle.:hmm3grin2orange:



I hear tell that works well, too!  :greenchainsaw:

(the salt reference was to recipes in general, NOT related to whisky, I don't think.......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 19, 2010)

teacherman said:


> I hear tell that works well, too!  :greenchainsaw:



Works very well!!


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 20, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Where is everybody?



Still crying over missed gtg's.


----------



## little possum (Mar 20, 2010)

If yalls weather is like ours today, everybody should be out enjoying the beautiful day. 
We took down 2 poplars first thing this mornin after I hauled the tractor off to another job. Then took the poplars to a mill, and spent the about 3 hours makin up some cants for our GTG, and now I am cramming some grub down fixin to head to work.


----------



## warjohn (Mar 20, 2010)

Just setting here watching some basketball.


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 20, 2010)

little possum said:


> If yalls weather is like ours today, everybody should be out enjoying the beautiful day.
> We took down 2 poplars first thing this mornin after I hauled the tractor off to another job. Then took the poplars to a mill, and spent the about 3 hours makin up some cants for our GTG, and now I am cramming some grub down fixin to head to work.



sounds like a good morn. so u want to tell us a little about your gtg?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 20, 2010)

Everybody was outside doing something. I think my arms are a little sunburnt. I didn't even work on saws today. I sharpened one chain and spent the rest cleaning the deck off. I've been inside playing with the little one for the last hour.


----------



## RVALUE (Mar 20, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Everybody was outside doing something. I think my arms are a little sunburnt. I didn't even work on saws today. I sharpened one chain and spent the rest cleaning the deck off. I've been inside playing with the little one for the last hour.



Little Willie?


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm here was going to post earlier but the thread was out the finally decided wth I hope to make it to timberfest this year les let me know when it gets closer hopefully I'll have the ported 79cc makita ready to roll


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> I'm here was going to post earlier but the thread was out the finally decided wth I hope to make it to timberfest this year les let me know when it gets closer hopefully I'll have the ported 79cc makita ready to roll



You got it brother. Its not till October, so plenty of time. Well, thats what i say anyway. I always wait till the last minute to do anything.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

little possum said:


> If yalls weather is like ours today, everybody should be out enjoying the beautiful day.
> We took down 2 poplars first thing this mornin after I hauled the tractor off to another job. Then took the poplars to a mill, and spent the about 3 hours makin up some cants for our GTG, and now I am cramming some grub down fixin to head to work.



Oh yes, what a beautiful day indeed..........







Last night:






Yesterday I was on a friend's roof trimming branches, in shirtsleeves.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Perfect weather for a GTG!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 20, 2010)

man..............I hope that crap don't come this way.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

Paging Stilverado!!! Anybody there?? My brother is so not here. WTF!!!


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

*Funny you should say that.......*



logging22 said:


> Perfect weather for a GTG!!!



Today I was presented with an interesting GTG opportunity. Pretty cushy setting, lots of cutting. Would involve a bit of driving on your part, but it would be fun. I will start the thread, entitled "Pinwheel Cookies," and post a link to it here.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

teacherman said:


> Today I was presented with an interesting GTG opportunity. Pretty cushy setting, lots of cutting. Would involve a bit of driving on your part, but it would be fun. I will start the thread, entitled "Pinwheel Cookies," and post a link to it here.



What? New GTG? Details brother!!!


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2118700#post2118700


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 20, 2010)

Yay! where's this gonna be at John, I need to a chance to get out and cut I almost have the 112's done got the ignitions on just need to finish them


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

teacherman said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2118700#post2118700



Need a address to run on the GPS. Will tell me how far, etc.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-etj*dt_AX3dyyq*S


1480 N. 1700 Rd., Lawrence, KS 66044


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 20, 2010)

You guys don't play around.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You guys don't play around.



Whattaya mean? It's all about playing around! Hope you can make it up our way!


----------



## teacherman (Mar 20, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> Yay! where's this gonna be at John, I need to a chance to get out and cut I almost have the 112's done got the ignitions on just need to finish them



North Lawrence, right by the turnpike exit.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

teacherman said:


> http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-etj*dt_AX3dyyq*S
> 
> 
> 1480 N. 1700 Rd., Lawrence, KS 66044



Thanks for the link John.


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice I think I can afford the gas to get to this one lol when you planning it


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 20, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> man..............I hope that crap don't come this way.


 ha ha its comming

loggins can i be the team tester ,like the kings had to make shure the other team doesn't poison our team with bad ribs .


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> ha ha its comming
> 
> loggins can i be the team tester ,like the kings had to make shure the other team doesn't poison our team with bad ribs .



Yes you can. But it aint ribs that you have to taste. Prolly a lot of cups with ice and some kind of adult liquid in it!!


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 20, 2010)

Adult liguids are a good thing


----------



## logging22 (Mar 20, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> Adult liguids are a good thing



A very good thing.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 20, 2010)

has john set a time & date pinwheel cookies should be fun


----------



## little possum (Mar 21, 2010)

jnl502 said:


> sounds like a good morn. so u want to tell us a little about your gtg?



Its still in the makings right now. It wont be long though. Prolly late April or early May. Hopefully before it gets too hot. But I do know there will be 2 8x8poplar logs and 2 6x6s. If I can get them back on the trailer. Somehow 2 of us got them on the trailer, but couldnt get them back off.


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 21, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> Adult liguids are a good thing



You can say that again.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

How much snow you fellers sittin' on?'Bout 6" and counting on the first day of spring hea...........:help:


----------



## warjohn (Mar 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> How much snow you fellers sittin' on?'Bout 6" and counting on the first day of spring hea...........:help:



Yup 6 inches looks about right. I hope It doesn't last long I need to get some stuff done outside.


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 21, 2010)

*snow*

Didn't get any here. Lots of rain and a little sleet. Last night mom had 8 inches on the ground and still falling. She's about 40 mi west of me.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> How much snow you fellers sittin' on?'Bout 6" and counting on the first day of spring hea...........:help:




You guys can have it. We haven't had snow anywhere on the ground for a couple weeks.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

8" and counting.........wtf.....


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 21, 2010)

bout 1/4" of ice . we were suppose to get 7" snow ?


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

Guess you Missouri boys ain't gettin' it......nine inches and counting.....opcorn:


----------



## teacherman (Mar 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Guess you Missouri boys ain't gettin' it......nine inches and counting.....opcorn:



Still hitting you, huh? Fun way to start the spring.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> Guess you Missouri boys ain't gettin' it......nine inches and counting.....opcorn:


Wow, Ya'll got that much. All it's done here is misting rain.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

My back yard,today at 4:37 PM.........no chit........








That ain't no drift neither....


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 21, 2010)

Good googely moo, 10 inches is crazy. Amazing the difference in areas.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Good googely moo, 10 inches is crazy. Amazing the difference in areas.



We got 6".


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 21, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We got 6".


I'm sure glad we didn't get none. i'm ready to let this stove go out. Maybe that will be the last blast till next winter.


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

Well there's Stephen,was wondering what y'all out west were getting.....must be ground zero here.....snowflakes as big as pigeons........


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 21, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I'm sure glad we didn't get none. i'm ready to let this stove go out. Maybe that will be the last blast till next winter.



I had guessed the measurement, the wife just came in and said 7" on a little ruler. I guess she don't trust my measuring!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 21, 2010)

freehandslabber said:


> My back yard,today at 4:37 PM.........no chit........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have it 56 and sunny about 800 miles North of you.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Freehand (Mar 21, 2010)

It was 70 two days ago.....gonna be pushing 70 on tuesday....what they're sayin' anyway....opcorn:


----------



## logging22 (Mar 21, 2010)

No snow here, just rain. Really made a mess of the log landing. Ruts belly pan deep on the timberjack today. Crap.


----------



## john taliaferro (Mar 21, 2010)

WE GOT bout 1/2" ice then it rained melted it was like hail falling of the trees ,all gone now and still 34 degrees .


----------



## teacherman (Mar 24, 2010)

You guys doing OK? We are pretty much melted off, except for my driveway, which is on the north side if the house, AND takes the avalanches off my new metal roof.


----------



## logging22 (Mar 24, 2010)

All good here weather wise. Got a sick ferret. Feel bad for him.


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 24, 2010)

We are pretty good here the weather has been a bit of a blessing I got my 84cc makita right found a few problems that were inhibiting performance and got my poulan super 25 up and running as well as my mac 200


----------



## teacherman (Mar 24, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> We are pretty good here the weather has been a bit of a blessing I got my 84cc makita right found a few problems that were inhibiting performance and got my poulan super 25 up and running as well as my mac 200



Have you sharpened your chain? LOL  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## bigjohnston (Mar 24, 2010)

The makita has a new bar and chain problem was the throttle wasn't opening all the way so I fixed that it goes past 1/2 way now any reduced the squish it's twice the saw now also got a new chain for the 5100 gonna run a few tanks through both of them this weekend and they should be loosened up the poulan has a 12 inch bar on it I think it wants a shot at the 009 lol


----------



## logging22 (Mar 24, 2010)

bigjohnston said:


> The makita has a new bar and chain problem was the throttle wasn't opening all the way so I fixed that it goes past 1/2 way now any reduced the squish it's twice the saw now also got a new chain for the 5100 gonna run a few tanks through both of them this weekend and they should be loosened up the poulan has a 12 inch bar on it I think it wants a shot at the 009 lol



RUT RO!! Sounds like a challange!:check:


----------



## hmmach1 (Mar 24, 2010)

That 009 really drew some attention. Lots gunning for it.


----------

